# Clockwork, Steam & Sorcery - Episode 2



## loxmyth (Jul 22, 2003)

Clockwork, Steam & Sorcery: Part the second
_,being a tale of intrigue and adventure in the streets of Arcosia._

*The players:*

Argent ~ Forge Ironsong
Uriel_fire_of_heaven ~ Froud Galvinium
Seonaid ~ Miriah Kalindos
Bruin ~ Aerandir Lindithil
Badger ~ Lartis "The Lame"

~

The day dawned brightly, a good deal warmer than was normal for an autumn day.  The unusual, oppressive, humid heat that seemed to come and go according to the whims of the gods had returned in full force, blanketing the city.  In the uncomfortable smog, most citizens seemed content to wear their summer clothes, and went on with lazy caution.  

Everything seemed slow and sluggish, and the seconds crawled by at a snail's pace.

While people were slow, talk was fast.  Rumour had spread across campus - Longstock had yet another murder suspect, and this one a half-orc brute!  Surely, the rumours said, the other suspect with the orc-blade and this one were in cahoots?  The rumours also placed two of the student's colleagues at the scene as the ones who lead the guard to the suspect.  Forge and Froud found themselves the subject of curious stares throughout the morning.

In the confines of a small cluttered class in the University's Northern tower, Professor Allasar Cronk paused during his lecture on the Subformulae of Teolian Abjurations to push open the stain glassed windows.  This relieved some of the stifling temperature of the room, but it was not until the professor summoned an air elemental or three and bid them race around the class did the class experience some relief.  Cronk was a jolly, slightly plump man whose fatherly ruddy-cheeked face always had a cheerful smile on it.

"Ah, now where was I?"  He turned back to the chalkboard that dominated the wall before them, and then nodded.  "Ah yes.  Certain wizards, usually those who are dedicated abjurers, have such an uncanny faculty with the ether they can manipulate it in such a way as to protect themselves from any kind of harm for a few moments.  Of course," he adds with a grin and a wink, "the rest of us must cheat by crafting a spell."  He drew a piece of chalk from his desk and began to write out the arcane symbols that represented the basic warding spell.  "Of course, you will have to attune the spell and internalize, but it's quite a basic thing.  I will give you the rest of class to prepare and cast it, and come around to see how each of you are doing.  Begin at your leisure, please."

With that cue the students, *Forge* and *Miriah* among them, started the task of transcribing the spell to their tomes.

~

In the Music Hall on the other side of campus, Maestro Purgis shook his head in disgust.  "No, no, no!  You're doing it all wrong! Murder!  Murder!  That's what you're doing to Mandal's 3rd Aria to Orma.  Were the man alive right now he'd be livid!  As livid as I!"  Glowering, the stately halfling tucked his baton under an armpit and strutted towards his orchestra.  "Findlay!  Are you completely tone deaf?  I've heard cats in heat make a better sound!  Lartis, were you asleep again, you oaf?  Your cue is on the twenty-eighth beat.  Twenty eight, I'm sure you can count that high if you remove your boots.  Lindithil, Leafsinger, do not mutter your lines, enunciate.  Enunciate!  How can you expect to lead the chorus if you can't even get the lines right?"

Red faced, the Maestro turned away, stalking for the door.  "Forget it, we're ruined.  I go to drown myself in drink, and possibly the Westering.  Perhaps that will remove your incessant racket from my ears!  Less than a week away!  I'm ruined!  Ruined!"  And with that the instructor swept from the room, leaving the performers, including *Aerandir* and *Lartis* to their own devices.

~

*Froud* always felt at home in the bowels of the Mechanical Laboratory.  Tucked under the school in a large burrowed cavern, every wall was covered with blueprints for various clockwork designs.  Here, Professor Angstrom would give the occaisional disjointed lecture, but they were few and far between; most of the time, he seemed surprised when he found students in the lab upon his morning arrival.  Of course, today he sat at his desk, completely absorbed in writings as cryptic as any arcane tome.  As usual, Fozwith Brackett conducted the class.

"So as you can see," the little gnome said from behind thick spectacles, waving at the chalkboard behind him, "we will begin construction on something of true complexity.  Clocks and gears and levers, you've mastered them in your previous years and have done well enough to be invited back again.  There will be several projects, all longer term than you are used to.  Indeed, you will be expected to do most of the design work yourself.  Many of these projects will be mandated by the curriculum, but a few will be self directed.  In all cases, creativity is encouraged."  He paused and pinched the end of his curled mustache, surveying the class.  He waved a hand at the chalk board again.  "Here, we have a rather basic design for a steam powered boat.  It won't be full size, of course, but may make it more difficult.  Any questions?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 22, 2003)

*Forge*

Forge raises his hand and stands up to ask a question as is right for a Dwarf to do. Professor Cronk, Can you explain to me the use of Divination magics? Obviously after class I did not mean to disrupt the class but feel that if I don't ask now that I might forget. 
Gears sits purched on one of the rungs with the othwer avian familiars the events of the night before drifting from his mind.


----------



## bruin (Jul 22, 2003)

"Enunciate, enunciate," Aery says in a sarcastic tone after Purgis leaves.  "And what does he mean mutter?  I NEVER mutter," he mutters.  "I've got half a mind to get myself bloody drunk as well and throw him in the damn river myself."  

Then, cheering up a bit, Aery turns to Lartis; "Some drinks might be a good way to unwind a bit, later on when we're done for the day.  You up for it?"


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 23, 2003)

Miriah dutifully applies herself to her studies, Mouse watching on from her corner of the desk. For about a minute, Miriah concentrates and does good work, but then her efforts are disrupted by Forge's question. She stops mid-symbol. The pen drips ink onto her book as she stares at Forge as though she'd never seen him before. Even Mouse's mental squawk at the destruction of the page does not move Miriah's gaze.


----------



## Badger (Jul 24, 2003)

{Lartis}

As the tempermental halfling stormed from the room, Lartis looked down upon his cymbal clad hands and tried to dispel the image of placing the director's head between them and showing just how well he could count to twenty-eight.

_~Such thoughts may not be becoming of a priest, but I doubt that any would begrudge me them right now..._

[Aery]

"Some drinks might be a good way to unwind a bit, later on when we're done for the day. You up for it?"

{Lartis}

While he had not been much of a drinker before he had began rooming with Aery. Lartis had to admit that the evenings he spent with the elf in the taverns had not been unenjoyable. 

"Aye, I think the gods would grant us their blessing considering we have endured three hours of hell."


----------



## bruin (Jul 24, 2003)

"Well, I'm off to tinker with some of my toys right now in the shop.  Still haven't got the damn lute sound emulated yet, the pitch is too tinny and ..."

At this moment he notices that one of departing students gives Lartis a suspicious glance.

"And, well, I forgot what I was going to say, I just need to fiddle around a bit.  But listen," he says, getting serious, "You've been getting some nasty looks today, with the news about the murderer they caught being a half-orc and all.  Best be on your guard till we meet up at...where? the Badger?  And we best not unwind too much, if you get my meaning, until things get back to normal around here."

He waits to see if Lartis says anything else, otherwise he'll head off until they meet up again.


----------



## Badger (Jul 24, 2003)

Nodding his head at Aery's warning, Lartis looked around at the departing students and saw more than he liked casting the glances his way. While he wore the black and red garmets of the clergy, it did little for those who could not see past the gray tint to his skin, and the twin tusks which protruded from his lips.

"The Badger will be fine, and good luck with your crafting this afternoon. Shall we meet up at the usual hour?"

As the elf nodded as he left, Lartis placed the cymbals securely in their harness and picked up his walking cane as he headed for the door. Thus far the warm weather had allowed him to walk with relative ease, but this morning the throbbing in the joint had been nearly enough to keep him in his room.

_~The weakness of the body can be overcome through strength of the spirit...~_

Repeating the simple mantra over and over, Lartis began the the short walk out of the classroom.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 25, 2003)

Froud scribbles calculatin into his notebook, clearly oblivious to the lecture, though he looks up ad smiles at intervals, nodding in thought and generally looking as if he was listening.
_His_ project would be wondrous indeed...if only he could get the numbers right. As well, last night' s events had stirred something in Froud that he had been lacking in his recent life..._Adventure!_ The young Gnome was all awash with thoughts of the evenings doings.




Anal-Spelling-Edit


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 25, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *last night' s events had stirred something in Froud that he had been lacking in his recent life...Adventure! The young Gnome was all awash with thoughts of the evenings doings. *




OOC: Forge gets a sudden sense of doom.


----------



## loxmyth (Jul 25, 2003)

*Re: Forge*



			
				Argent said:
			
		

> *Forge raises his hand and stands up to ask a question as is right for a Dwarf to do. Professor Cronk, Can you explain to me the use of Divination magics? Obviously after class I did not mean to disrupt the class but feel that if I don't ask now that I might forget.
> Gears sits purched on one of the rungs with the othwer avian familiars the events of the night before drifting from his mind. *




Professor Cronk gave the young dwarf a sad smile and shrugged.  "Unfortunately, Master Ironsong, Divination is a discipline outside my purview.  However,  I _can_ recommend you to Professor Midwinter, who is quite adept at divining.  I suspect that you'll be quite satisfied with her advice."

Pulling a piece of parchment and pen from his desk, he quickly wrote down a few instructions for Forge and handed them to him.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 29, 2003)

Forge leaves class when it's over and heads to find Froud. 

OOC: does he meet any of the others on the way?


----------



## bruin (Jul 29, 2003)

Aery sat in the shop, chewing on a snack and contemplating his latest contraption, just a simple music box.  

_Just as good as any of the other peddlar's stuff,_ he thought to himself, _but if I could just mellow out the pitch a bit I could outsell the lot of them!_ 

Problem was, with such a compressed device you had to use smaller strings than the original instrument, which messed up the sound.  _Blast, this is driving me nuts,_ he thought, checking the clock.

OOC: I was waiting to see if loxmyth would advance the time before he left but I guess not.  I suppose if Badger's around we could just assume that some time has elapsed and make them meet up in the bar as they planned, so we can have them chat a bit in the interim.


----------



## Badger (Jul 31, 2003)

Closing the heavy tome, Lartis looked around the library and tried to rub the ache from his temples as he did so. He had been here for several hours pouring through the journals of field priests from yester years, and with each turn, found more respect for his fallen, as well as retired, brothers in faith.

Standing slowly, as the pain in his knee had increased the longer he had stayed seated, Lartis gripped his staff tightly and began heading for the exit.

_~I hope I have not stayed so long in the past that I have missed my present...~_


----------



## Uriel (Jul 31, 2003)

Froud leaves class after the lecture, determined to tell Forge of his reslove to become _an Adventurer_ !


----------



## bruin (Jul 31, 2003)

Frustrated, Aery eventually gives up as the time for their meeting draws near.  He drops off his toolkit in his room on the way, and grabs his lute from the corner. 

_Maybe if the lads and lasses are on their best behavior, I'll play them some tunes tonight.  Anything's better than listening to that god-awful poet again..._ he thinks as he heads out the door and off to the Hatted Badger.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 31, 2003)

Eventually Miriah transcribes the spell correctly. After class, she and Mouse go to a meeting with her advisor. The meeting goes about as well as expected, considering Miriah has done very little since the last session, and all three leave after an hour feeling nothing was accomplished. Miriah and Mouse go back to the dorm and Miriah tries to do some more work on the magic behind technology.

After puttering around the room for a while and neither not really doing anything meaningful, Mouse says gently, "Perhaps we should get something to eat?"

Miriah glances at her. "I'm not hungry."

Mouse jumps on her shoulder. "You may not think you are, but I most definitely am." There is a pause, and then she continues. "Perhaps we could go to the Badger . . . I understand that those boys involved in all that adventure often go there."

Miriah shrugs and gathers her things to go, but Mouse can tell she is more interested than she is letting on.

_Adventure!_ Miriah thinks. _Plus maybe the chance to grill that gnome about his technology . . ._ She smiles as they walk toward the Badger.


----------



## bruin (Aug 2, 2003)

Aery steps into the Hatted Badger.  _Place looks dead, I must be a little early._  He orders a glass of wine if they serve wine, otherwise he'll take an ale and get comfy in one of the booths.


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 2, 2003)

Miriah enters the Badger cautiously, as if she expects something or someone to jump out at her. Mouse pushes her forward mentally, and the two eventually get entirely through the door. They both look around quickly, and Miriah frowns slightly. "They're not here," she says. "Are you sure this is the place?" Mouse looks at her, and Miriah sighs and says, "Okay." They walk over to a corner table and Miriah orders some stew and wine.


----------



## Badger (Aug 2, 2003)

*Lartis - The Badger*

While the walk had began pleasantly enough, by the time Lartis neared the Badger, his patience, much strengthened by his faith, had almost been pushed to the limit.

His cloak had been discarded after a cobbler had "accidentily" emptied his chamber pot above Lartis' head as he passed, and while the shocked look on the man's face when he saw Lartis' priest ensignia did help some, it did not mend the wound completely.

Finally, the comforting feel of the door of the pub was underneath his hand, and Lartis pushed it open and looked around.

While it was still early, he had expected more people to be out and about taking advantage of the weather while they could, but perhaps it was the weather that prompted them to look elsewhere for their entertainment.

_~Perhaps the gods will grant us all a reprieve and send that dandy of a poet elsewhere as well...~_

Lartis knew his thoughts were not charitable ones, but even the wisest of priests were still but men at heart, and with that truism in mind, he looked for Aery and spotted him sitting comfortably in a booth. Trying to navigate the tables as smoothly as he could, Lartis nodded when Aery saw him and approached the booth where he sat.


----------



## bruin (Aug 2, 2003)

Aery motions to Lartis.  "Come, pull up a seat and raise a glass to Arcos; Orma will forgive you in the morning."  

_Hmmm, what's that smell?_ Aery thinks, sniffing.

"Lartis, I don't mean to be rude or anything, but you smell like someone emptied a chamber pot over your head.  Best visit the washroom; I'll order you a drink and get us some supper."  He does this when Lartis goes, and while he's waiting for him to return he notices Miriah at her table.

_Never seen that dame in here before._


----------



## Badger (Aug 3, 2003)

*Lartis*

"Sadly Aery, that is exactly what happened. It seems that your words earlier were a prophesy for what was to come. I give thanks to Orma it was only the man's bladder I had to face."

Smiling at the joke he hoped Aery would catch, Lartis headed towards the back of the pub to wash the offensive odor away as best he could.


----------



## bruin (Aug 3, 2003)

"Aye, and I give thanks as well, believe me!" Aery laughs.


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 3, 2003)

Miriah sits uncomfortably in her chair, taking a bite or a sip every once in a while. She glances around the room often. When she notices Aery's look, she blushes a little, ducks her head in greeting, and then turns back to her food. "I wonder when they'll get here!" she whispers to Mouse, who just gives Miriah an inscrutable look and daintily eats her dinner.


----------



## loxmyth (Aug 13, 2003)

_~ The Hatted Badger_

The pub was unusually quiet, even with it being only a little past noon.  None of the regular performers had arrived yet, and the place was almost empty except for Aery, Lartis, Miriah and three other elderly patrons who sat at a table near the entrance, drinking ale and playing a game of cards.

Hob greeted Miriah with an awkward bow.  "Good afternoon, young lady, and welcome to the Hatted Badger.  I'm Hob, the owner.  What can I get you?  Stew and wine, right away!"  He disappeared into the back, returning quickly with a large wooden bowl filled with mouth-watering stew and setting it before her.

Yara the barmaid seemed in an especially good mood today, quickly bringing the elf and wizard a flagon from the Badger's small cache of wines.  She even seems to have grown bolder with regards to Lartis, staring up straight into his eyes when she requests his order.  "And what'll ye be havin' today, sir?  A glass o'wine like yer friend here, or some stronger stuff?"

Froud and Forge show up at that moment on the heels of one another, and are surprised to find the pub so empty.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 13, 2003)

Forge strides head held high into the Hatted Badger and as soon as no one "chears the heros" he looks crest fallen. He walks over to the other students and says So... Why so empty? We were expecting people to buy us dri... I mean we were expecting more people at this hour. 

Gears flies in a moment after his bond and rests on the back of a chair. _Hoot!_


----------



## Uriel (Aug 14, 2003)

Froud stumps in after Forge, still wearing some of today's grease, his finger swollen from an accident with a gearing mechanism.
Looking within and seeing the light crowd, Forge's eyes light up at the sight of Yara, his partner-in-crime (OK, so Forge is his partner-in-crime, but one could have a veritable consortium-of-partners-in-crime, couldn't one? ). Besides, Yara had much better legs than the stumpy Dwarf. Ducking as the owl flew by, the Gnome enters and finds his usual table empty. Sitting down in _his_  chair, Froud gives Yara a conspiritorial _wink_ and a nod, knowing that she would bring what he ordered every day, Cider and apple pie...'Waitaminute...ADVENTURERS can't just have the same day-in and day-out! Yara, make my cider and apple pie...um, cider and peach pie!' Smug with himself for his drastic change of diet, Froud pulled out a sketchbook and began going over the schematics for a new gear-powered drill that he had been working on.


----------



## Badger (Aug 14, 2003)

*Lartis - More company*

{Lartis}

Washing quickly with a heavy lye bar, Lartis hopes that the heavy odor of the soap will offset the other more offensive smell. After giving it his best effort, he began making his way through the nearly empty pub towards Aery and their table.

Arriving at the same time as Yara, Lartis was surprised that she locked eyes with him after setting down Aery's stew and wine. It had taken nearly three months before she stopped taking an involuntary step away from him when they passed in the pub, and this latest act gave Lartis hope that in time all predjudices could be overcame.

[Yara]

"And what'll ye be havin' today, sir? A glass o'wine like yer friend here, or some stronger stuff?"

{Lartis}

Thinking on it for a moment, he decided to allow caution to take a back booth for once, and smiled as he answered.

"Surprise me good Yara, it has been too long since I allowed someone that luxury."

As she walked towards a dwarf and his gnomish companion, he hoped his answer did not offend her, and looking over to Aery, who was still trying to make eye contact with a pretty lass a few tables away, Lartis asked quickly.

"Why do those two over there seem familiar to me? Have we shared any of their classes?"


----------



## bruin (Aug 14, 2003)

Aery's attention shifts to Forge and Froud.  "I've seen the gnome around parts of the shop area, or maybe buying parts, I'm not sure.  But if the tales I heard were true, it was a gnome and a dwarf, two students, who helped catch the murderer last night.  If it is them, maybe they'll tell us what happened...What a tale that must be!"

_Not to mention that there'll be a lot of crowds around town *very* interested in hearing that tale right about now, and willing to toss a good coin or two in appreciation...  All it needs is a good bard to tell it._.  Aery rises from his seat and walks over to Froud and Forge.  "Excuse me sirs, but are you two the adventurers who managed to capture the ruffian last evening?"


----------



## Badger (Aug 14, 2003)

*Lartis*

As Aery answers vaguely and stands, Lartis wonders what his friend is up to.

_~Here we go again...~_

Walking behind the elf, Lartis awaits the answer from the two new patrons of the bar.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 14, 2003)

Forge puffs up visably. Why yes that would be us. and the Gnome had very little to do with it. It was me and Gears who found the brigand. Forge points to the owl hiding his face in shame. Let me tell you the story of Forge and the Dark killer. He says and sits down and begins telling the story. Gears just shakes his head in shame and flies up to the rafters.


----------



## bruin (Aug 14, 2003)

"But surely you'd like a drink to whet your whistle as you recount the events, Master Forge?  Yara, a drink for our Dwarven hero!"  He ignores the gnome now.


----------



## Badger (Aug 14, 2003)

*Lartis - Uh oh...*

As Aery offers the dwarf a drink for his story, Lartis' instincts began telling him to leave now while he could. Aery's eyes had the "glint" in them, and the last time Lartis was present for that he had healed the ugly knot on Aery's head after the dancer's manager had grown weary of Aery's empty pursed advances.

_~If I leave, who knows what will happen to him...~_

Even though he had thus far been ignored, Lartis pulled a chair out for himself beside Aery and sat down to listen to the story, intrigued in spite of himself to hear the first hand account.


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 14, 2003)

Miriah's jaw drops when the two walk into the room, one after the other. There is no doubt in her mind who they are. _They even _look_ like adventurers!_ she thinks gleefully. She watches them, drinking in their carefree attitudes. When the group settles in to tell--or listen to--the story, she also sits attentively. The story brings to her mind tales of grand adventure, dragons, and treasure to be found. She smiles dreamily as Mouse rolls her eyes.


----------



## Uriel (Aug 14, 2003)

I should have known what a self-centered twit Forge really was, Froud thought. Well, then, a few minutes for his Ego, then a little suprise, I think...

The sound of loud and drawn out flatulence <_Ghost Sound_>
'erupts' from right behnd Forge's prodigeous bottom.

Then, smiling innocently, Froud says 'Yes, oh great Dwarven Hero, tell us of yor heroic adventure!' 
The observant might notice a wicked gleam in the Gnome's eye, or perhaps it was just the lamplight in the Badger.


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 15, 2003)

Miriah giggles out loud when she hears the ghost sound, and then claps her hands to her mouth, mortified.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 15, 2003)

Forge gets a shocked look on his face and blushes. Forgive me I...  He sniffs the air No smell. No sensation of having released gass. Gnome in the general vicinity. FROUD! He storms over to his best friend. 
What was that for?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 15, 2003)

Sorry double post.


----------



## Badger (Aug 15, 2003)

*Lartis*

Unable to keep the smile from forming as the dwarf's stomach issues a triumphant call, Lartis is surprised when the dwarf seeks to place the blame on his gnomish companion.

_~Perhaps he seeks to cover his embarrassment...~_


----------



## Uriel (Aug 16, 2003)

Froud looks innocent and says to his bosom friend 'Why, Forge old fellow I don't know what you are on about, though I must admit, with you suddenly becoming an old pompous windbag, it was good of you to 'vent'. A Dwarf could explode with so much hot air caught inside him.' Then Froud sips his cider and returns to his schematics, ignoring the room at large.


----------



## loxmyth (Aug 18, 2003)

_~ The Hatted Badger_



> "Surprise me good Yara, it has been too long since I allowed someone that luxury."




The barmaid nodded sagely, and then disappeared into the Badger's kitchen in the back, to return with a frosted mug of ale and a peg of roast mutton for the half-orc cleric.  "This should be t'yer likin', I'd say.  Bought it fresh from the market just this mornin'."

As she brings Froud his cider and peach pie, Yara favours him with a wide grin and a conspiratory wink, then turns to regard Forge.  "Are ye sure that's exactly how the story goes, Master Ironsong?  I'd heard it may have gone just a wee bit different than that."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 18, 2003)

I assume your talking about the activity before the murder? Well it's true that Yara and Froud were there with me ... Forge gives a detailed description of the incidents leading up to his being alerted to the body in the water. ... and that's where I noticed the body. I sent Gears to follow the cloaked figure while Froud and Yara got the guards. I ran to find the hideout of the villen and then led the constibles there.  He says looking very proud of himself.


----------



## bruin (Aug 18, 2003)

Aery looks underwhelmed and confused.  "So basically all you did was follow the guy around and let the authorities handle it?  You didn't perchance single-handedly tackle and subdue the villain yourself?" he says with a mixture of disappointment, but also hope when he asks the second question.

_Perhaps I need to redefine my boyish notions of "adventure"_ he thinks to himself.  _This story isn't going to play very well to the crowds.  Maybe I can embellish some details..._

He stops, realizing the Lartis is giving him that "worried" look right about now.


----------



## loxmyth (Aug 19, 2003)

Yara's soft brown eyes sparkle playfully as she nods at Aery, her black curls bouncing.  "That's right.  The great Dwarven hero here din't really do much more'n the rest of us.  Sure he may've followed th' brute to his home, but Froud 'n me had t' watch over a corpse!  Let me tell you, facin' it alone was worse than goin' up against a sleepy killer with half the guard at your back.  I'm tellin' ya, the smell was horrible, and he was stiff as a board.  And his eyes..."

The young barmaid quickly takes a seat as she gets caught up in describing the corpse, while at the bar, Hob stares heavenward imploringly and finishes bringing out meals and drinks for everyone.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 19, 2003)

Forge gets all red in the face and you can almost see the steam comming from his ears.Why.. I was the one who could have been killed at any moment hideing in that alley. And gears will never forgive me for telling him to follow the culprit. Why I'm just shocked that you would suggest that I did not act heroicly.  
Gears flys over his masters head and relieves himself. 
_Splat!_ 

Forge's eyes grow big and he starts to stammer.


----------



## Uriel (Aug 20, 2003)

Froud smiles, showing his bright pearly whites...well, more of a tea-stained brown, but still...


----------



## bruin (Aug 20, 2003)

"Well, I don't know about heroi... Ooh, that's nasty, you should really get him housebroken.  But I don't think that scampering off to the guards like a wee girl is what I'd think of as heroism."

"On the other hand, though, you were all very brave to at least involve yourselves in the matter.  Most of the rabble in this town might have just walked by that body and never gotten involved in the first place; people'd rather not trouble themselves, it seems, out of fear or laziness or simply not wanting to put things right.  You should all be very proud at what you've done."

"In my enthusiasm I forgot to introduce myself.  I'm Aery, this here's Lartis, reverend cleric of Orma."  He seems to put emphasis on that last part.  "I know I've seen you around campus and around here some, at times."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 20, 2003)

Forge looks at everyone with shock evident on his face. He gets up and walks into the back room and aska yara for a bowl of water to wash up in. 
Gears flys down and lands on Frouds shoulder. making a sound that can only be thought of as a laugh.


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 20, 2003)

Miriah suddenly calls out from her table. "Wait, don't stop now! What happened after you got the constable? Did you get an award? And who was the corpse? What did they do with it?" She looks inordinately excited.


----------



## loxmyth (Aug 22, 2003)

Yara turned to Miriah, surprised at the young woman's sudden candor.  "Well, t'be rightly honest, I'm not sure.  Send them to the coroner's for inspection, I'd wager, then bury them.  And we haven't found out _who_ he was - just some unlucky little halfling, I'll wager."

At the sight of Forge's familiar, messing on his head, Yara can't help but laugh, hard and loudly.  "I think I agree with Gears, on that account," she said, then hurried off to get a bowl and washcloth for Forge.

The door to the pub opened and five young patrons entered, talking amongst themselves.  At their head was a handsome young man dressed in the silken shirts and ornate pants that marked the nobility.  Unruly straw blond hair framed a clean-shaven face that held boyishly good looks.  His eyes were a light grey, almost to be colourless; but they held a playful glint to them.  Beside him was a small elvin lass whose jet black hair was complemented by a forest-green toga.  Aery recognized her as a music classmate, Piper Leafsinger.  Following the pair were two young men who wore the finery and arrogant smirk of lordlings, and oddly enough, a young man dressed in the white robes and gold cap of a young monk of Arcos.

"You are quite persistant," Piper was telling the blonde man who dogged her steps, her silver eyes surveying him severely.  "But I am still uninterested in your party.  Perhaps another time.  Or better yet, perhaps another person."  She noticed Aery, and then changed course to walk directly over to him.  "Aerandir, there you are.  I have matters I would discuss with you."

"Keep the invitation!" the blonde man called after her.  He shrugged momentarily, then seemed to realize for the first time where he was.  Spying Miriah at her seat, he marched over to her a large grin on his face.  "Lady Miriah, isn't it?  May I sit down?  Of course I may," he answered his own question, sliding in smoothly across from the young mage.  He studied her features for a few moments, still grinning and then chuckled.  "You don't recognize me, do you?" he finally said.

The three remaining men took a seat at the bar, regarding the others with a look of curiosity.  Only the man in the monkish attire was bold enough to ask, however.  "Pardon me, Master dwarf, but you were there when Longstock caught the alleged murderer, weren't you?  You saw the latest victim?" He sniffs the air for a moment, looking about.  His gaze ends atop Forge's head.  "Do you know there are... owl droppings on your head?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 22, 2003)

loxmyth said:
			
		

> *"Do you know there are... owl droppings on your head?" *



_Forge reaches on the top of his head and scoops up the droppings Why milord it's the latest thing. Here try it yourself you prissy vile piece of @#&^%#! Forge slaps it onto the young lords head._ and then in reality..

Forge just grumbles about gnomes and Mechanists in general and wanders off to clean up.


----------



## Uriel (Aug 22, 2003)

Froud reaches up to pat the Owl's head. Then, as if the two of them did such things all the time, he pulled forth a small box and extraced a fat earthworm from it. Looking at the Owl's face, he chuckled and said 'Why Gears, that deserved the entire box!', upending the box, depositing a dozen or so slimy earthworms onto the table for the owl to devour, much to the disgust of the ladies present, most likely.

At Forge's outburst and te appearance of the Fops, Froud stays quiet and watches them, searching for their motive in approaching.


<Sense Motive +1>


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 22, 2003)

Miriah inclines her head graciously, her aristocrat nature showing through. "Milord, I don't believe I do recall your name. Perhaps you'd be so good as to enlighten me." She smiles rather charmingly. [Does he seem at all hostile or rude, and can I tell what he might want? Sense motive +0]


----------



## loxmyth (Aug 22, 2003)

As Forge walks off muttering, the young man in the robes blinks in astonishment as if baffled by the dwarf's actions, and then turns to Froud and tries his line of inquiry once more.  "Pardon me, Master gnome, but you were there when Longstock caught the alleged murderer, weren't you?"  As far as Froud can tell, he seems earnest enough.  Behind him, his noble friends stare at the gnome with undisguised curiosity.

The young man before Miriah grins again in what seems like genuine cheeriness to the young woman, standing and offering her a hand.  "I am Ain.  Ain Weatherhawk."  When he says the name, Miriah can now recognize the distinctive grey eyes, the square jaw and clefted chin that marks members of the Weatherhawk noble house.  In fact, between the many parties young nobles were expected to attend, Miriah had met Ain and most of his immediate kin several times.  Also it was clear at once why she didn't recognize him.  Every member of the Weatherhawks she had met had ebony black hair - and Ain was no exception.  Or more correctly, hadn't been.

He gestured at his blonde locks and grinned sheepishly.  "A magical mishap.  The family sage assures me that the effect will pass in a month or two.  But I have to admit I am growing fond of it."  He paused.  "But you should not trouble yourself with it, it is a trifling thing of little consequence.  More wine?"


----------



## bruin (Aug 22, 2003)

"Why of course, there you are," he says, covering for Piper's attempt to get away from the other newcomers, though he didn't remember her talking to him much in the past.  He excuses himself and motions her to a table a little bit further away from the new arrivals.  Once they're out of earshot: "Charming friends you have there."


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 24, 2003)

Miriah lets him kiss the back of her hand. "Of course! How silly of me to forget." She smiles again and gestures to the seat he had just vacated. "Please, be seated. And, yes, wine. Order whatever else you wish." She settles back and watches him. "The hair _is_ quite charming. I would be interested in hearing more of your magical endeavors. Unless of course our encounter is one less of chance than of purpose." She raises an eyebrow enquiringly.


----------



## loxmyth (Aug 26, 2003)

*~ Aerandir*

Piper stared up at him with a perplexed with silver-tinted irises.  "Friends?  They are no friends of mine.  Arrogant con men and snivelling sycophants, is what they are.  But I did not come to discuss the human nobility."  She paused, her fine features sharpened in a moment of disgust.  But the moment passes, and she continues on.  "No, I wished to ask you a favour.  As you are likely aware, Tamriel of Silverwood is producing a new play, here in Arcosia.  I have been given the honour of creating a musical piece for it myself.  Now, the problem: the brutes here who call themselves the social elite do not recognize his brilliance!  There has been little to no financial backing and none of the theatres will book to one they consider an unknown.  An unknown!  From the person who wrote _Wizard and Stone_!  They are mad!"  The elven lass began to pace before her colleague, her tiny hands wrapped about the back of her neck as she continued.

"Now, I've managed to find a venue.  The problem: it is a delapidated ruin of a building in the middle of Cockscombe.  I have a week to clean it out and turn it into the envy of the musical world.  And so you see, that is my problem in its entirety.  Being an elf and a musician, I turn to you first.  Will you help?"

*~Miriah*

"It can be anything you desire," Ain assures Miriah, quickly taking his seat.  "I must admit I have been trying to work up the nerve to meet with you for a while now... you have always seemed quite so guarded and secretive."  He turned to look at Hob and beckoned the old barkeep over, favouring him with a disarming smile.  "Ho, good man.  I will have your finest bottle of wine and two glasses."  As Hob went off to comply, he returned his attention to Miriah, his gaze wistful.  "As for my magical endeavours - quite uninteresting, really.  My knowledge of the craft isn't quite so studied as yours - mine is more intuitive.  Which is why, I suppose, that I can never quite wrap my head around all the arcane minutia we're taught."


----------



## Uriel (Aug 26, 2003)

Froud looks up from where he was feeding Gears worms whilst scribbling notes on his sheets 'Yes, I was there, though truth be told I ran for the Watch while Forge investigated the Body and such...He just doesn't seem himself this morning. Perhaps there is some sort of Sorcery upon him.' 
Froud yelps as Gears nips his finger. The Owl was too eager for the worms...or else _perhaps Gears thought that there had been enough ribbing of Forge_ ...
Looking back up, Froud continues 'Forge does have the best grasp on the situation, as I wasn't there for a large part of it. Let's see if we can coax the windbag back here.'Gears ,can you go and get his Grumpiness?' 
Hoping that Gears could understand him just a little, Forge ordered another cider and offered a seat to these folk.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 26, 2003)

Hoping off of Froud's shoulder, Gears flies off into the other room. Forge is just finishing cleaning up when he sees his companion. Well the traitor returns. Forge says to his familiar. Gears lands on the shoulder pad on Forge's robe and hoots an apology. Forge gets a warm feeling from Gears and instantly all is forgiven. 
Forge and gears return to the main room and up to Froud. I'm sorry if I made is seem like I was the only person there last night.


----------



## bruin (Aug 26, 2003)

Aery listens with interest, but freezes in fear when he hears the words "clean" and "help."  _Uh-oh._  He stares nervously at the door.  _I should have been an illusionist._ 

"Well, certainly helping Tamriel is a worthy cause... what exactly did you want me to do?  I'm generally better at making messes than cleaning them up.  And of course I suppose I'll be doing this for the good of posterity?"


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 26, 2003)

Miriah pets Mouse absently. "I probably could help you with your studies. That is, if you want me to," she finishes quickly. Her aristocratic demeanor slips slightly as she deals with the conversation and her nerves overtake her upbringing. When Froud starts talking of the adventures again, her eyes dart to his table and back, before settling resolutely on Ain's chin.


----------



## loxmyth (Aug 28, 2003)

_*~Froud & Forge*_

The young man beamed reassuringly at Froud and removed a small orb from his pocket.  "Yes, coaxing him out would be an excellent idea.  I write for the _Tidings_, you see, and I would love to get the, inside scoop as they say on this whole case.  I'd be quite grateful for any help you'd be able to provide."

At this point, Forge emerges from the back and mutters an apology.

"Ah, excellent.  I may get a story after all!"

_*~Aerandir*_

Piper watches the young elven bard with an unreadable expression before continuing.  "You will be part of an epic achievement, the likes of which will be sung by the musicians for ages to come," she tells Aery.  "Of course, if that is unacceptable, what if I were to give you part ownership of the place?  Would that be reasonable, friend?"

_*~Miriah*_

"Am I so transparent?" Ain replies with a coy grin and a chuckle.  "I really do mean to discuss other matters of importance with you - masquerades, gentlemen's sports, hunting, gossiping about the courts - but I am just as interested in passing my exams this year."  He lifts his wineglass and sips gingerly, his piercing grey eyes locked on her face.  "I'm quite pleased that you have said yes.  If I owe you a boon, name it."


----------



## bruin (Aug 28, 2003)

loxmyth said:
			
		

> Piper watches the young elven bard with an unreadable expression before continuing.  "You will be part of an epic achievement, the likes of which will be sung by the musicians for ages to come," she tells Aery.  "Of course, if that is unacceptable, what if I were to give you part ownership of the place?  Would that be reasonable, friend?"




"Well, I was wondering if I can get a sense of what sort of help you need from me, before talking about that" Aery replies.


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 28, 2003)

Miriah looks at him silently, unsure of how to proceed from there. "When would you like to get together?"


----------



## loxmyth (Sep 2, 2003)

*~ Aerandir*

"The building is quite run-down from years of disuse; our first priority would be to make it presentable.  Some of the walls have caved in and need replacement.  The roof could use some retiling, I suppose.  I haven't seen much of the inside beyond the theatre space, but it did seem rather filthy to me."  She fixed him with an imperious stare.  "But that is why I've come to you for help.  You seem the type for constructing such things."

*~ Miriah*

Ain rests a finger on pursed lips, studying the young woman before him for a long moment before answering.  For a second he seems to be considering something, but if he is he does not share that information with Miriah.  "Would tomorrow afternoon be acceptable?  I could come and meet you here, after my lessons if that would be alright with you."


----------



## Uriel (Sep 2, 2003)

Froud smiles and remembers to bite his tongue should he wish to goad Forge once again. The dwarf was stressed by the events and studies and all. Besides, this fellow from The Tidings wanted a story and Forge was the one at the crime scene, with the..._body_ . Froud shudders a bit, thinking of the murderer still skulking about in the streets.


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 3, 2003)

Miriah looks at him intently for a moment. "That would be fine. Should I prepare anything in particular, or bring anything?"


----------



## Badger (Sep 3, 2003)

*Anyone call a handyman? - Lartis*

As those around him fell into their individual discussions, Lartis purposely kept his mouth shut. While Aery had managed to look beyond his lineage, it was a gift that many others had not managed, and Lartis had no wish to hinder the aspiring bard's chances on any business chances.

_~Especially when that business involves the working of the elbows and not the mouth...~_

Finishing his plate, he rose as quietly as possible and began walking slowly back to the bar to return his plate.

_OOC: Sorry for the absence...finished moving and now on digital internet...the speed difference is amazing..._


----------



## bruin (Sep 3, 2003)

"Actually I'm only good at constructing musical curiosities and the like; redecorating isn't really my thing..."  Aery begins to reply.

Piper's domineering look chills him into submission.

"But I guess I could take a look" he replies meekly.  _Where the heck am I gonna get the manual labor to pull this gig off?_ he wonders.  His eyes wander towards Lartis, with a calculating, contemplative stare that Lartis probably knows all too well by this stage of things...


----------



## loxmyth (Sep 10, 2003)

_*~ Froud & Forge*_

The young man in monkish robe smiles, taps the orb twice using the plain metal ring on his index finger and holds it before him as he surveys the gnome and the dwarf.  "Just a trinket I use to help me remember things," he mentions at the sight of their looks of curiosity.  "Shall we begin at the beginning?  Where did you encounter the suspect?  Where did you find the body?  How was it arranged?  What happened?"

_*~ Miriah*_

"I _would_ be indebted if you could help me with my Evocations," Ain admits, a sheepish look on his face.  "Quite flashy and always entertaining to non-magical folk, but I've never been able to get my mind around its intricacies.  Please bring whatever books you think would help."

_*~ Aerandir & Lartis*_

Piper nods in a satisfactory way, and grasps your elbow in an elven display of gratitude.  "When shall I take you to see the property?" she asks, following his gaze to Lartis.  Her expression did not indicate an emotional feeling on the sight of the half-orc in either a positive or negative way, but her unblinking gaze rested on him for quite a while.  "I am unsure if you are engaged at the moment."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 10, 2003)

Forge gives a full accounting of the nights events from the time they left the bar. He will give every detail he can remember.


----------



## bruin (Sep 10, 2003)

"My friend Lartis can do doubt entertain himself while I take a look, as long as it's not too far away.  I want to make a quick assessment of how much work will be needed and how much manpower it'll require tonight; but if it's too far out of the way, maybe you can tell me the location and I'll stop by tomorrow after my rehearsal" Aery replies.

_Don't want Lartis to see it beforehand,_ Aery reflects, _it'll be easier to convince him to help if he doesn't know what he's getting into._


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 11, 2003)

Miriah nods. "I have some I can bring along." She arches a brow inquiringly. "Was there anything else?"


----------



## Uriel (Sep 17, 2003)

Froud chimes in at times, letting Forge tell the tale for the most part.


----------



## loxmyth (Sep 17, 2003)

_*~ Froud & Forge*_

The young monk eagerly listens to the tale, requesting minor clarifications at some points and commenting on the bravery of the two.  At the end, he looks between Froud and Forge.  "So do you believe that this time, you've caught the murderer?  This hasn't been the first time Longstock has picked up a suspect for this case, so are you sure that they've caught the killer this time?"

_*~ Aerandir & Lartis*_

"It's not too far," Piper assures Aery.  "Perhaps half an hour from this place.  It _is_ slightly out of the way, but hopefully we can change that if we can make it famous enough.  I imagine that when it becomes the greatest theatre in the land, the King himself will have a road paved right up to it.  Your friend Lartis is welcome to accompany you, if he wishes."

_*~ Miriah*_

Ain shakes his head.  "Nothing more.  Unless there is anything you wish to ask of _me_, of course.  But barring that, I must beg leave.  I must see a man about a horse."  He flashes his dazzling smile once more, and awaits Miriah's response.


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 17, 2003)

Miriah blushes and looks down at the table. "Well, perhaps you would be so good as to pass along any information you might find regarding that murder they've been discussing." She thrusts her chin in the direction of Froud and Forge. "It's so exciting!" She glances up at Ain, eyes sparkling.


----------



## loxmyth (Sep 23, 2003)

Ain follows her gaze to the others and he grins, not unkindly.  "I didn't realize you were interested in such things," he responded.  "The one in the monkish robes is an acquaintance of mine.  I suppose I could pass on the information he's come by.  But a better question is, I should think, why you do not go over and ask these men to tell you the tale straight?  The dwarf is a member of your class, is he not?  I'm sure he wouldn't dare refuse someone as stunning as you."

Gently, he reaches down to take hold of her arm, with the intention of guiding her over to the others.


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 23, 2003)

Miriah blushes and pulls away at first, but then allows him to walk her over to the other table. After a moment, Mouse runs over and jumps onto the table. If Gears is nearby and looks at Mouse with anything other than complacence, Mouse will hiss at Gears, in an effort to make it understood that Mouse will _not_ go easy down his throat.


----------



## bruin (Sep 24, 2003)

loxmyth said:
			
		

> _*~ Aerandir & Lartis*_
> 
> "It's not too far," Piper assures Aery.  "Perhaps half an hour from this place.  It _is_ slightly out of the way, but hopefully we can change that if we can make it famous enough.  I imagine that when it becomes the greatest theatre in the land, the King himself will have a road paved right up to it.  Your friend Lartis is welcome to accompany you, if he wishes."




"Well, he probably wants to enjoy his supper and relax, but... Hey Lartis, you feel like going for a walk?"  

If not, he'll leave with Piper.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 24, 2003)

Forge sees Miriah being led over and sees how shy she is acting. He bows so low that his beard scrapes the ground and then says, Hello Maiden. I'm Forge Ironsong and this is my faithful man servent Froud. You can see just the bearest hint of a smirk cross his mouth at whan he says that. How can I be of service?

Gears from his perch on Forges shoulder looks at Mouse and whoots. He swoops down to stand in front of Mouse but stops short when the mouse starts acting very un-mouse like. Is the little one a friend of yours?


----------



## Uriel (Sep 25, 2003)

Froud keeps a straight face as he says 'Wouldn't one have to be a Man to have a man-servant, Forge? I am this gruff Oldster's friend, though iIdon't know how I put up with him sometimes, Fair Miss. I am a worker of cogs and sprocketts, gears and springs. Temporal Devices to be precise. I guess that would make me a MetroGnome.'
Froud then begins clicking a *tick-tick-tick-tick* as he looks back to his papers and makes some calculations...
Almost without thought, Froud retrieves the little box where he keeps earthworms (pilferred from the university's garden every morning) for Gears and upends the contents upon the table.
As an after thought, he breaks off a small bit of pie crust for the new arrival, hoping that the mouse liked pie.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 25, 2003)

Forge smiles at Froud and laughs. Ho Ho Ho. I have to admit that Froud is indeed my best friend. I don't know what I'd do without his constant explosions and pranks. Forge pets Gears and feeds him some earth worms by hand.

Now that you have been introduced to Us what is your name my dear?


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 26, 2003)

Mouse looks as though she bows to the group, then eats the pie crust. Miriah looks at the group and smiles hesitantly. "I'm Miriah. You're the ones who found the dead body! Can I come with you next time?" As an after-thought, she adds, "Mouse says thanks." She absently pats the rat.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 26, 2003)

Forge Raises a very bushy eyebrow at Miriah and asks Why in the name of all the gods would you want to be around a body? Gears flies back to his shoulder and whoots loudly. Yeah. And why do you think Froud and I will be around more bodies?


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 26, 2003)

Miriah looks at him in astonishment. "Well, why wouldn't you be? And why wouldn't I? It's so exciting! I always thought it would be fun to be a member of the Guard, except Father said it's not proper for a young lady of high standing." She strikes a rather ridiculous pose, seemingly without knowing she's doing it.


----------



## Uriel (Sep 26, 2003)

I daresay that I have no intention of being around more bodies... Froud looks nervous at the thought.


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 28, 2003)

Miriah pouts a little, and then brightens suddenly. "Well, do you have any plans for any *other* excitement? Dead bodies is good, but I guess there can be other fun things that don't include them . . ." She trails off and looks expectantly around the table.


----------



## Uriel (Sep 29, 2003)

Looking at Forge, Froud grins and says ' Well there is the matter of that _Hammer_, eh friend?'


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 29, 2003)

Forge looks at the two of them and just shakes his head. You are both insane. Life is too short to go around 'adventuring'. Young lady, We could have been killed at any time last night. I for one want nothing to do with the hammer or the evil gnomes of giant dwarves. Nothing at all. 
Forge sits down in a nearby chair and sulks, It's not a pretty sight.


----------



## Uriel (Sep 29, 2003)

Froud moves around the table, clasping Forge in a hug whispering  'But Forge, old fellow, now we have _back-up_...'


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 29, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Froud moves around the table, clasping Forge in a hug whispering  'But Forge, old fellow, now we have _back-up_...'



Forge's eyes grow huge. He looks at Froud and says But look at her! She's another mage, and probably another Enchanter as well. What kind of 'backup' can she be. No I think we need to get back to our studies. My father will have me drawn and quartered if I get any more involved. Remember last year? The whole lets fake a werewolf trick that we pulled off and it almost got us expelled? Well this has that potential in addition to us getting very dead. Forge looks into his friends face and sees the pout Froud always uses the pout to get anything he wants from Forge and he's doing it now. No... stop looking at me like that. My mind is made up. I'm not going to.... Oh who am I kidding. Lets look into the hammer. Father will have me thrown into the sewers if he hears about this.


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 29, 2003)

"Hammer? Evil gnomes?" Miriah looks back and forth at them as they decide whether she's worthy of joining them. [OOC: Hehehe . . .]


----------



## loxmyth (Sep 30, 2003)

Ain gives Miriah a highly bemused look as she gushes.  "Forgive my rudeness, but I must be going.  Pleasure to meet you all," he adds, as he acknowledges Forge and Froud with nods.  With a gesture to the door, he beckons his other companions, forgotten until this moment.  The young man in monkish robes seems a little disappointed to not receive an answer to his question, but he follows the young noble nonetheless.


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 30, 2003)

Miriah barely glances at Ain as he leaves, concentrating on Forge and Froud.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 1, 2003)

Froud pats Forge on the shoulder before sitting down once again, glad once more that the dwarf saw _Reason_. 'Now, if said young Wizardress knows a bit of _Illusion?_"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 1, 2003)

Now then oh Wise and all knowing Froud. What do we do to entertain the young lady? What do you say we check out the bar we were at last night? Forge says sarcasticly. Perhaps the Dwarves will be there again.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 1, 2003)

Miriah looks a bit mortified. "I . . . I don't know any Illusion spells."


----------



## Uriel (Oct 1, 2003)

Beaming at Forge's excellent _idea_, froud says 'That's an excellent thought, Forge, my good man!'
Brushing his hand at mira not knowing any illusions, Froud says 'I'm sure you can bring something interesting to the party, Miss...'


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 1, 2003)

Miriah nods enthusiastically. "Oh yes, I'm sure I could! Mouse and I are real good about things like this . . . By the way, what kinds of 'things' are we talking about?"


----------



## loxmyth (Oct 3, 2003)

Yara returned to the group, giving Miriah a conspiratorial wink.  "So you're joinin' up with our little gang, huh?  Good to have you along.  I'm Yara, by the way," she introduced herself by offering a firm hand.  "The one these two turn to when something can't be solved by magic or technology alone."


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 3, 2003)

Miriah smiles in female companionship and shakes her hand surprisingly firmly. "Glad to meet you. I'm Miriah. What have you all got planned next? I can't wait to get started!"


----------



## loxmyth (Oct 6, 2003)

*~ Miriah, Forge & Froud*



			
				Seonaid said:
			
		

> Miriah smiles in female companionship and shakes her hand surprisingly firmly. "Glad to meet you. I'm Miriah. What have you all got planned next? I can't wait to get started!"




"Well, if I understand my companions' intentions," Yara responds with a doubtful glance at the gnome, "They're interested in going back to get a ceremonial hammer from a huge dwarf.  He came across it unlawfully and its original owners hired us to get it back.  Unfortunately, we got distracted by the murderer.  But with him behind bars, I think we should be good to give it another shot."  The barmaid returned her gaze to the wizardess.  "What do you say?"

*~ Aerandir*

As Lartis seemed preoccupied, Aerandir left him to his own devices to follow Piper.  She led him through winding cobbled streets, deeper into the slums of the Cockscombe district.  Beggars lined the stinking, narrow roads, and a brown layer of grime and dirt seemed to cover everything, even the people.

After a half hour of walking, Piper motioned to the fenced property before her and sighed.  "This is the hall.  It will need some work, but I'm confident it can be renovated into something more pleasing."

The iron-wrought fence that hemmed the land was covered in vines that obscured the view within the yard.  Nevertheless, Aery thought he could make out the muted, drab foliage of an overgrown and untended garden that nearly engulfed the dark skeleton of a large three-story building.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 6, 2003)

The question is where do we start? I'll have to agree that the Dwarves we thought were the "bad Guys" turned out to probably be the wronged parties. But what do we dom about it? Forge grouses while nursing an ale.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 7, 2003)

"Well, we right the wrongs, of course! I know it won't be as easy as it might seem, but I'm sure that once we figure out what's going on, we can sort it out with the appropriate people. I mean, dwarves are generally reasonable people." She smiles charmingly at Forge.


----------



## loxmyth (Oct 7, 2003)

"But exactly *where* do we start?" Yara asked, using her fists to support her as she leaned over the table, frustration evident on her face.  "They'll see us comin' a mile away if we go to the bar again.  And we know pretty much nothin' about them."  She paused and looked between her compatriots.  "Unless any of you have any ideas on how to get us in there, unseen."


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 8, 2003)

"I don't know about unseen," Miriah says thoughtfully, "but they've never seen me before, have they? I could go in."


----------



## Uriel (Oct 8, 2003)

Through bites of pie, Froud says 'We could go in through the sewers, at least up to that alley where Forge made his valiant stand at the back door...'


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 8, 2003)

Forge almost shoots ale out his nose whae Froud mentions his "stand at the back door". I would think we need to be a bit more subtle than to come into the establishment reaking of the sewers.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 8, 2003)

Grinning, Froud replies  'They are dwarves, Forge, it's not as if they will notice anything beyond their own smell.'


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 8, 2003)

Forge takes a bit of his pie on the end of his fork and flips it at Froud.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 9, 2003)

Miriah giggles.


----------



## loxmyth (Oct 9, 2003)

Yara's laughter joins with Miriah's as she regards Forge and Froud's antics, but after a few moments she's all business again.  "Okay, we'll send Miriah in.  The rest of us'll wait outside, across the street in an alley or somethin'.  If Miriah sees 'em inside, she heads back out and we all jump 'em when they leave.  Or maybe you want to lure them out with a taunt or something?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 9, 2003)

loxmyth said:
			
		

> Yara's laughter joins with Miriah's as she regards Forge and Froud's antics, but after a few moments she's all business again.  "Okay, we'll send Miriah in.  The rest of us'll wait outside, across the street in an alley or somethin'.  If Miriah sees 'em inside, she heads back out and we all jump 'em when they leave.  Or maybe you want to lure them out with a taunt or something?"



I think that would work. but lets leave the decisions to what occures when we get there.Miriah goes in and reports back to us. Than we make a decision as to what to do.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 10, 2003)

Miriah claps her hands once. "Okay! When do we start? Should I prepare anything special? is there anything I should be on the lookout for?" She smiles, unaware that Mouse is looking her direction in a rather disgusted manner.


----------



## loxmyth (Oct 14, 2003)

And so the quartet of adventurers find themselves standing before the forboding granite columns of Grundle's.  The winding cobbled streets were moderately busy, with people of varying social stations almost lazily making their way up and down the streets.  The weather was sweltering, and a pale mist hugs the ground and obscures the environment around them.

The entrance to Grundles is clearly visible, however.  Even as they watch, a trio of orange-hooded gnomes push in the heavy stone door that swings inward easily and make their way into the pub.

Yara gives Miriah an encouraging squeeze on the arm.  "Remember," she warns, "you just get a good look-see and come back to us.  We'll formulate a plan and go from there.  No heroics."

OOC: Spellcasters, If you want to change your selected spells, now would be the time to let me know.  Just list your prepared spells, please.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 15, 2003)

Miriah nods eagerly and then slips into Grundle's. She carries a modest purse at her waist and wears casual warm-weather clothing. Having never been here before, she stands in the doorway for a moment, taking in the scene.

[Prepared spells: Resistance, Detect Poison, Detect Magic x2; Comprehend Languages, Hold Portal, Shield]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 15, 2003)

Forge prepares:
0 level: Detect magic, Daze, Acid splash, and Ray of frost.
1st level: Mage Armor, Sleep, Magic Weapon.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 15, 2003)

OoC:Froud doesn't have any spells...and I never bought that cool clockwork thingies book from FFG, so my Mechanist is purely a roleplaying character at this point, being of less use than catnip at a dog show. Still,  I'm having a great time... 

IC:Froud checks his gadgets,tools and his ever-ready Spanner and smiles.'Ready to go!


----------



## loxmyth (Oct 17, 2003)

Miriah entered the building her senses were immediately assailed: the sights of the clausterphobic stone-hewn walls that hemmed in the pub in all six directions, the strong smell of alcohol and wet earth, the sounds of dwarven voices raised in chanting and conversation.

The patrons who filled the bar were mostly dwarven or gnomish, and the single human who sat by himself in a corner, nursing a large stein was quite conspicuous.  The majority of patrons wore drab-coloured cloaks or hoods, and the young wizard had a hard time distinguishing face from chiseled face.  A number of gnomes turned to examine her as she entered, but none greeted her.  There was a distinct air of something waiting to happen.

Then Miriah's eyes found what she was sure she had been searching for: a massive dwarf, over five feet tall, stood near the back of the place, surrounded by his smaller cousins.  If he had seen the wizard enter, he gave no indication that he cared.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 17, 2003)

Miriah walks in a little farther, Mouse riding her shoulder like a hawk. She feels a little conspicuous herself, being only the second human in the place. She wanders closer--but not too close--to the dwarves, trying to remain nonchalant, pretending to cast her gaze over the whole place, as if looking for someone. _Someone I haven't already found, that is!_ She can't help but grin mentally at her espionage. She looks curiously over at the human, and then [unless something happens] shrugs as if the person hadn't shown up and strolls out. Casually, she hopes.


----------



## loxmyth (Oct 21, 2003)

No one seemed to take notice of Miriah, except for perhaps the bartender, a gruff looking dwarf who wore his silver beard in two braids.  He watched her suspiciously for a long spell while wiping down a dirty stein.  "Can I help you?" he grumbled reluctantly, placing the stein on the marbled counter and leaning back to regard the young woman.

With a quick glance back at the large dwarf and his friends, Miriah confirmed that they showed no interest in her.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 21, 2003)

Miriah shakes her head. "No, I was looking for some people, but they haven't come yet. I think I'll wait outside, if you don't mind." She smiles at him.


----------



## loxmyth (Oct 22, 2003)

"Suit yeself, then," the surly bartender replies, returning his attention to the glass mugs before him.  "In or out, makes no difference to me, just stay outta the way of paying customers."


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 22, 2003)

Miriah flashes him a bright smile, then saunters out the door, resisting the urge to run to her waiting co-conspirators. Mouse chitters on her shoulder.


----------



## loxmyth (Oct 23, 2003)

Forge, Froud and Yara were waiting for her at their lookout spot, trying to look inconspicuous but failing.  When Miriah wandered up, Yara's facial expression sagged with relief.
"Did y'see him?  Big dwarven fellah, hammer on his belt?  Did he see you?"


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 23, 2003)

Miriah nods eagerly. "Yup, he's there all right. Got a couple of friends with him too. He didn't seem to notice me, though." She appears uncertain whether she should be happy or upset by that.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 23, 2003)

Well? Did he have the hammer with him? If so there was no crime. If not we need to investigate further. Forge says. Really all he can think of is the ale, That''s why he's back.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 24, 2003)

Froud nods, with a 'Hmmm'....rubbing his chin  'So, what's the Plan?'.

OoC:Man,we have no plan, we suck,hehe...


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 24, 2003)

Miriah looks a bit crestfallen. "I don't know. I didn't see it, but that doesn't mean it's not there! Dwarves are kind of short, and he was in the back and surrounded! I guess I could go back in, huh? I told the bartender that I was looking for someone." Mouse sits serenely on Miriah's shoulder.


----------



## loxmyth (Oct 28, 2003)

Yara looks pensive as she tries to work out a plan audibly.  "Okay, how about this?" she suggests, stooping to the ground to scrawl a rough draft of her plan into the black earth.  "Miriah goes back in, confirms that the big dwarf has the hammer.  If so, she leads him out into the back... and we'll be waitin'.  We'll have the element of surprise so that we can brain him - knock 'im out cold.  Then we take the hammer.  Gets a little more complicated if his friends come along, but we've got two wizards on our side; should go in our favour, right?"


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 29, 2003)

Miriah looks confused. "How do I get him out there, though?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 29, 2003)

Forge Harumphs and says It's really very simple. Go back in and see if he has the hammer or not. if he does or does not we need to get him into a private area where he can be questioned. I'm going back inside with you. Hopefuly he won't see me in a croud of Dwarves. He starts walking toward the Inn. Yara and Froud. Go around back so that if he sees me he has no where to run. and Froud please tell me why we didn't just let the constables know about this?


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 29, 2003)

Miriah follows Forge like a shadow, Mouse silent for once.


----------



## loxmyth (Oct 30, 2003)

"How do you get him out here?" Yara asked of Miriah, her mouth curling into a lop-sdied grin.  "I don't know, yer the mage, right?"  She took hold of Froud's hand and led him across the the street.  "Don't worry," she threw over her shoulder, "we'll be at the door.  If things start to go bad, there's no dishonour in runnin' like the devils are on yer tail!"  And then she and the gnome disappeared around the corner.

_*~ Forge and Miriah*_
The two mages made their ways back into the stone building and immediately split off as to disassociate from one another.  Forge weaved his way through the crowd of dwarves that surrounded a lively marble game, while Miriah stood by the bar, not having to feign peering into the dim light.  Both could see the dwarf known as the Mountain drinking with his half-dozen dwarven comrades, and to their surprise, the ornate ceremonial hammer hung at his waist.

_*~ Froud*_
Froud found himself back in the same alley he had been in just the night before, and it vaguely chilled him to remember how the night had ended.  From the nervous look on Yara's face as she settled down besdide the pub's back door, he wasn't the only one to have misgivings.

The alleyway itself was wide enough to allow three tall humans to walk abreast; it was littered with rubbish and broken bottles and smelled like a midden.  Froud's gnomish sense of smell allowed him to distinguish all sorts of scents that turned his stomach.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 30, 2003)

Miriah peers around nervously, and when she catches sight of the dwarf and his hammer, debates going toward him. She instead looks for Forge. If she doesn't see him, she'll wander until he's within view and then wait and see what he does.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 31, 2003)

Froud nervously stroked his _Spanner_, awaiting the time for action, and trying to keep his lunch down...


----------



## loxmyth (Nov 4, 2003)

Miriah inched her way up the long marbled bar, eyes peeled for her Dwarven companion.  Somehow, she'd lost visual contact with him, and it seemed he hadn't reemerged from among the marble players.

Perhaps she had been waiting too long, or had a suspicious look about her.  Perhaps it was because she was because of her race or gender, or the lost look on her face.  But Miriah now found herself staring across the room directly into the eyes of the dwarf known as the Mountain, and his steely grey eyes stared back.  The banter that sprung forth from his companions died as they noticed their leader wasn't paying attention to them, and turned to match his gaze.

Cracked lips framed by a tangled black beard opened and as he challenged in a deep voice, startling those around them.  "You lost, lass?"  His face was misshapen and rough, as if shaped from clay, and his skin tough and leathery.  The cold grey eyes swept the room cursorily before returning their gaze to encompass the young wizard.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 4, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Froud nervously stroked his _Spanner_, awaiting the time for action, and trying to keep his lunch down...



OOC: As Froud's roommate I can say he spends all too much time stroking his Spanner. The boy's gonna go blind!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 4, 2003)

Upon hearing "the Mountain's" challange to Miriah Froge will slink behind the group of Dwarves and around to the Mountain's back. 
He will wait until the mountain does something abusive to Miriah before he acts.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 5, 2003)

*Human Wiz 1*

Miriah freezes. "Uh, no. Sir. Just waiting for someone," she says meekly. Mouse twitches her tail restlessly.


----------



## loxmyth (Nov 5, 2003)

The Mountain slid off his seat and onto his feet, raising himself theatrically as he did so.  His eyes squinted at her suspiciously as he swaggered forward - perhaps he'd had a little too much to drink?  He and his compatriots were fully focused on Miriah, which allowed Forge to tiptoe around behind them, positioning himself to do... _something_ when the time warranted it.

The giant dwarf seemed to sense impending trouble, however, and his massive fists groped at his belt, securing around both the ceremonial hammer and the large stone-headed mallet he wore on the opposite hip.  "Who you waiting fer?" he bellowed, his words reverberating against the stone walls.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 5, 2003)

"Uh, some friends," Miriah says, almost trembling in fear. "Do you want to meet them?"


----------



## loxmyth (Nov 6, 2003)

The Mountain sneered at the young woman, taking a single menacing step toward her.  Two of his thuggish companions joined him, looking as if they were spoiling for a fight.

"Wha're their names?" the leader rumbled, his dwarvish accent as hard as his eyes.  "I know just about ev'ryone what makes their way into Grundle's.  Speak up, lass, I don't got all day."

In the back, Froud's sharp ears could just barely make out the bellowing, and the tone of the voice was anything but comforting, but he couldn't be sure if a fight had started yet or not.  Across from him, Yara's impatience was obvious.  "What's takin' so long?" she muttered, drawing what looked like a black woollen stocking filled with small rocks.  "If they don't come out soon, we peek in to see what's keepin' em, right?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 6, 2003)

_Father will kill me for this._ Thinks Forge as he clears his throught noisily behind the brute and says, The lady is with me you lumox. Care to talk about your menacing her like civilized Dwarves or like the goblin your making yourself out to be. He steps into the light and Gears flies into the rafters.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 7, 2003)

Miriah squeaks, sounding an awful lot like Mouse when she's hungry. "I'm sure you don't know them, sir," she starts, when she's interrupted by Forge. She almost faints with relief and rushes to his side. "There you are!" She whispers in his ear hurriedly, "What are we supposed to do to get him out there?!?"


----------



## Uriel (Nov 7, 2003)

OoCid I mention before that we suck? Ok, then...

IC: Froud _Pssts!_ to get Yara's attention, motioning that it was time for _action_!

Unsure of just what he was going to do, and wishing that he had become a warrior like his uncle Frumple, or a Wizard like his Aunt Endella, Froud prepares to enter the building...


----------



## loxmyth (Nov 7, 2003)

The Mountain's lips curled into a snarl as recognition lit those cold grey eyes of his.  "So yer back, 'Ozgrymm'," he stated in an unsurprised tone as he casually swung his battlehammer onto the crook of his shoulder.  "You should've ran like the coward you were the last time you came round here, this time I'm gonna fix that smart mouth of yers."  He beckoned to two of his mates, who immediately moved towards Forge, fisticuffs raised.

As soon as Yara saw Froud's motioning, she grabbed for the door's shallow handle and swung it open, allowing the dull afternoon light into the dim place.  Froud could see that the Mountain and his companions numbered seven, though three of them were noe scrabbling to face him and Yara.


OOC: Actions?

Initiative:
Yara 20
_Miriah 18_
Mountain 17
_Froud 10_
Dwarves 9
_Forge 4_


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 7, 2003)

Miriah, not knowing what else to do, yells at Forge to "Run!" and then, backing toward the door, starts the verbal and physical components of _Comprehend Languages_, hoping no one in the Mountain's group is a mage. She tries hard to be showy and dramatic, to scare the dwarves off. [I have a -1 to my Bluff.]


----------



## Uriel (Nov 8, 2003)

loxmyth said:
			
		

> "You should've ran like the coward you were the last time you came round here, this time I'm gonna fix that smart mouth of yers."  He beckoned to two of his mates, who immediately moved towards Froud, fisticuffs raised.




Don't you mean that they move towards Forge? I'm not inside yet...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 8, 2003)

Forge will cast Sleep the first chance he gets.


----------



## loxmyth (Nov 8, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Don't you mean that they move towards Forge? I'm not inside yet...



OOC: Oops, you're right, I'll fix that...  To clarify, two are going after _Forge_ and three are moving to meet Froud and Yara, while one stands with the Mountain and survey the scene.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 8, 2003)

Miriah, having no useful spells, will still cast _Comprehend Languages_ as above, and back toward the door.


----------



## loxmyth (Nov 12, 2003)

*Round 1 of Combat*

Darting forward, Yara struck out with her makeshift sap at the closest dwarf.  Unfortunately, the blow went wide, leaving her open to attack.

Moving her arms in the complicated guestures required to her shape magic, Miriah began to cast _Comprehend Languages_, as she slowly backpedaled towards the door.  Her attempt at looking bigger and more dangerous than she was seemed to go miserably, but luckily, the dwarves seemed to be concentrating on Forge instead.

Amidst it all, the Mountain stood there, surveying the scene like a king, his grip tight on the hammer in his hands.

Shocked by the sight of the three dwarves charging him, Froud cowered, dropping into a defensive stance where he could defend himself from the incoming blows of the attackers.  He deftly dodged punches from the two dwarves that were on him, but from the startled grunt beside him, Yara wasn't faring quite as well.

The two dwarves attacking Forge advanced, intent on flanking him but not quite able to.  Regardless, one was able to throw a powerful punch that slammed into the dwarf wizard's jaw, knocking him back a few steps.  In response, Forge chanted an arcane word and made a calming guesture with one hand while blowing dust from the other.  Glittering in the dim light, the dust settled on the dwarves surrounding him, who's eyes rolled up in their sockets as they fell over in a deep slumber.  The dwarf next to the Mountain also succumbed to the dwarf's potent _Sleep_ enchantment, but the larger dwarf seemed to be made of sterner stuff, and was not even dazzled.


*OOC:*
- Good idea with the attempt to bluff, Seonaid.  Unfortunately, the bluff roll was too low. Sorry!  Miriah is next to the door now, however, and can escape if she wants.
- Froud fought defensively, and defended against all attacks.
- Forge takes 3 damage from one of the dwarves, but then immediately casts a _Sleep_ that drops 3 of the dwarves, leaving only the Mountain and the three on Yara and Froud.

Initiative:
Yara 20
_Miriah 18_
Mountain 17
_Froud 10_
The 3 Dwarves 9
_Forge 4_


----------



## Uriel (Nov 13, 2003)

Froud will smash a Dwarf in the face with his Spanner.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 13, 2003)

Forge looks at the "Mountain" and says nothing but a short magical phrase. A tiny hammer made of pure force shoots from his hand striking the huge Dwarf in the chest. (Cast Magic Missile)


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 15, 2003)

Miriah screams wordlessly in fright and anger, and hits one of the dwarves attacking Yara and Froud with her quarterstaff. [I think I'm at attack -1. I am sooo going to die. Sorry about the delay!] Mouse leaps off of Miriah's shoulder and scoots to safety.


----------



## loxmyth (Nov 18, 2003)

Determination evident in her eyes, Yara swung her sap again, again missing her target but this time barely.

Frustrated and terrified, Miriah charges over to the dwarf, bringing her quarterstaff overhead in a clumsy arc.  Clumsy, but effective enough, as this particular dwarf had still been concentrating fully on Yara.  The quarterstaff scored a solid blow to the miscreant's head, sending him lurching sideways.  Woozily, he shook his head as if to get the cobwebs out, and then backhanded Yara with enough force to make her swoon and fall unconscious to the stone cold floor.

The Mountain chose that moment to attack.  Rushing at Forge, he brought his great hammer down on the wizard's head.  Or he would have, if Forge had stood still.  Spry as ever, the young dwarven wizard rolled to the side, over a table and into the surprised arms of an onlooker.

Froud heaved his spanner like a club, bobbing and weaving about his opponent in a deadly dance.  He struck out low as his opponent leaped backward, connecting with his knee.

The two remaining dwarves swung their punches at Froud and Forge, respectively, but neither were successful with their attacks.

Again Forge gathered the forces of magic about him, focusing them into an ethereal hammer of force, which uncannily dipped under a table, dodged a passerby and connected with the Mountain's face.


OOC:
- Miriah brained a dwarf, who isn't looking so hot anymore.  Let's call him, "dizzy dwarf".
- Froud hit a dwarf in the knee, who seems okay apart from a slight limp.  Call him "limper".
- Yara fell unconscious to a critical punch from dizzy dwarf.
- The unnamed dwarf is still attacking Forge.
- Forge struck the Mountain with a _magic missile_, but the Mountain still seems to be going strong.
- The battlefield is currently split into Forge, the Mountain, and the unnamed dwarf on the west side; Miriah, Froud, Yara, Dizzy and Limper on the east.  Crossing to the opposite side could envoke an attack of opportunity.  All PCs can retreat outside without trouble, through either the front door for Forge or the backdoor for everyone else.

Initiative:
_Miriah 18_
Mountain 17
_Froud 10_
Dizzy 9
Limper 9
The Unnamed dwarf 9
_Forge 4_


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 18, 2003)

Miriah swings at Dizzy again, hoping to hit well a second time. She shoots a concerned glance at Yara but doesn't have the time to check her. Mouse continues to hide.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 20, 2003)

Froud winds up and takes a two handed swing at Limper, trying to brain the lummox.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 20, 2003)

Forge makes for the exit calling for the Constable.


----------



## loxmyth (Nov 20, 2003)

*Round 3*

Desperately swinging her quarterstaff as fast as she possibly can, Miriah's erratic attack strikes another blow to the dizzy dwarf, sending him crashing into a brace of onlookers and out for the count.

Hefting his hammer once more, the Mountain took a mighty swipe at Forge again, but again missed.  The backward swing of his blow caught the table behind him, smashing it to small bits of marble.

With a snarl of anger, Froud exploded forward, swinging his spanner two-handed with as much force as he could put behihnd it.  His aim was true, striking the dwarf under the chin with enough force to knock him cold.

The last dwarf, finding himself outnumbered between two mages and their crazy gnomish friend, chose the better part of valour and made a run for it.  As he rushed by Forge, the dwarven mage shot out an arm, brutally clotheslining the ruffian before he could escape and sending him to the ground, sputtering.

Realizing that the Mountain wouldn't cease his onslaught until one of them was unconscious or dead, Forge backed out and ran for the front door, screaming for the constabulary at the top of his lungs.


OOC:
- Forge gets an attack of opportunity on the dwarf who tries to run and scores a critical hit!

Initiative:
_Miriah 18_
Mountain 17
_Froud 10_
_Forge 4_


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 20, 2003)

Miriah turns to the Mountain and almost loses it, but after again contemplating the fallen Yara, attacks the Mountain, praying to Whomever might be listening. [BAB -1]


----------



## Uriel (Nov 25, 2003)

Froud snarls at Yara's state, _Charging_ the Mountain, putting everything he has behind _Limper_, his newly named Weapon.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 25, 2003)

Seeing his friends continuing the fight Forge charges the Mountain and swings his quarter staff with all his might.


----------



## loxmyth (Nov 25, 2003)

Movements augmented by adrenaline, Miriah lashed out with her quarterstaff, smacking the Mountain solidly in the back of the neck.  Enraged, the giant dwarf turned, lashing out at her with his hammer.  The wizardess managed to evade the attack, however, and only the marble flooring was worse for wear.

Then Froud _charged_ in, swinging the newly-christened _Limper_ overhead to strike.  The Mountain dipped to the side, but was still caught in the side by the heavy spanner.

Enboldened by his companions' actions, Forge spun and _charged_ in swinging wildly at the Mountain.  He overextended himself, however, his blow swishing harmlessly through the air.  And then he was staring up at the Mountain's craggy face, twisted with fury.


OOC:
- The Mountain is definitely starting to feel the hits, yet he looks like he can probably take a few more.
- Both Froud and Forge _charged_ the Mountain, and will be at a -2 AC until they take their next action.

Initiative:
_Miriah 18_
Mountain 17
_Froud 10_
_Forge 4_


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 25, 2003)

Might I suggest Cousin that you back down from your attack. We may be smaller than you but even the female packs a punch. Besides the constable is coming. You wouldn't want to rot in jail would you? Forge says and strikes again.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 25, 2003)

OoC:Froud might tale a Lvl of Barbarian next Level...

IC: Snarling in maddened Rage, Froud continues to skack the Mountain.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 26, 2003)

Miriah swings again, still praying to any deity willing to listen.


----------



## loxmyth (Nov 26, 2003)

Still close in under the Mountain's defenses, Miriah struck another telling blow.  The giant shook his head, dizzy for a moment, then swung his hammer at Forge.  This time the mighty weapon struck true, smashing into the dwarf wizard with enough force to lift him off his feet and send him crashing to the ground in agony.

Snarling like a cornered badger, Froud attempted to barrel into the man who just hurt his friend so horribly.  Alas the aim was wide, fouled perhaps by his fury, and the Mountain managed to sidestep his attack.

Forge scrabbled up from the ground, feeling as if his bones had been shattered by the blow.  His body screamed out to him, and he instinctively knew that if he exerted himself any more, he would probably pass out from the pain.  Drained of all hope, the beaten dwarf slid to the floor, waiting for the inevitable blow that would be his undoing.


OOC:
- Looks like some luck on both sides: Forge takes 4 damage from the Mountain's attack and has been brought to exactly zero hitpoints, leaving him _staggered_.  But the Mountain is obviously on his last legs.
- Argent, let me know if you plan to continue your attack or withdraw from combat, and I'll finish off this round of combat.  Everyone, please detail your combat for next round.

Initiative:
_Miriah 18_
Mountain 17 - (*hurt*)
_Froud 10_
_Forge 4 - (*staggered*)_


----------



## Uriel (Nov 26, 2003)

FROUD SMASH!!!

OoC:Froud continues to beat at the Mountain with _Limper_.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 26, 2003)

Forge simply sits down and allows the end to come.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 26, 2003)

Miriah attacks again.


----------



## loxmyth (Nov 26, 2003)

Miriah and the Mountain danced about one another and traded blows, but neither weapon found purchase.  It was Froud who struck the final blow, brutally smashing the Mountain's knee from behind, causing him to stoop in pain, and then finishing him with a blow to the head.  The massive dwarf swayed this way and that, and then fell to the stone ground heavily.

It took the three companions a moment to see through the haze of battle, but once their heads cleared, they realized that they were victorious.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 26, 2003)

Miriah, pumped full of adrenaline, turns to the others and veritably shouts. "Now what do we do?" She swings her quarterstick in a manner that would be funny but for her effectiveness only a few moments ago.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 26, 2003)

Grabbing _The Hammer_, then realizing that it might be difficult to carry both it and _Limper_ effectively, Froud stuffed the Hammer into his backpack. Helping Forge to his feet and looking to Yara, he frantically tried to figure out how he and Miriah were going to get everyone/everything out of here in one piece.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 27, 2003)

Forge is shaky on his feet but manages to get out, Froud. Get the hammer to the dwarves. Yara and I will wait for the constables and try to explain. You and Miriah get going.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 27, 2003)

Miriah looks at Yara in sudden concern, and then looks at the dwarves. "Are they . . . dead?" she asks a little fearfully. Mouse chitters once and leaps onto Miriah's shoulder. Miriah looks as if she is about to drop her quarterstaff, then grimly holds on to it tightly with one hand as the other reaches up to caress Mouse's side.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 27, 2003)

Sleeping. now go! We're in major trouble. Forge says pointing to the back door. And take Froud with you.


----------



## loxmyth (Nov 27, 2003)

Shifting through the Mountain's unconscious form, Froud spied the ceremonial hammer, hung on a belt next to a coin pouch.  It seemed particularly beautiful now, the ancient dwarven runes carved into its surface reflecting silvery light in the quiet gloom.  Stowing his spanner in his overalls for the time being, the gnomish mechanist gingerly slid out the hammer, then placed it into his backpack.

Forge pulls himself shakily to his feet, and gives the bar a once over.  The battle had obviously become the center of attention, as all the other patrons are staring at them silently.  More from curiosity than for any menacing aspect, as far as Forge could tell.  A few nodded at him approvingly; it was quite honourable in dwarven society to defeat a superior or larger foe, so Forge and his companions were gaining prestige on two counts.

With a quick glance at Yara, Miriah could see the barmaid's chest rise and fall rhythmically - she was still breathing, though barely.  A cursory glance at the dwarves similarly showed that none of them had died due to their injuries, even if some might be close.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 28, 2003)

Miriah nods once at Forge's response, and heads toward the exit, glancing back at Froud to see if he would follow.


----------



## loxmyth (Dec 1, 2003)

OoC: Uriel, will Froud be following Miriah?


----------



## Uriel (Dec 2, 2003)

OoC:Sorry, my internet was knocked out (Cable) along with my TV in a storm yesterday. Back to normal,and it looks as if ENWorld might actually be letting folks post  .

IC: Froud motions for Forge to help him, and sets about trying to get Yara out safely and to a Doctor.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 2, 2003)

Froud. Get going. Yara and I will be fine. We both need a healer. Gears will follow you. I'll be fine. The dwarven magus says pointing to the back door.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 2, 2003)

Froud frowns, then high-tails it outof there with the _hammer_.
Before, he says See, Forge, everything worked out, we are Adventurous heroes.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 2, 2003)

At Froud's statement, Miriah looks a little uncertain, as if being an "adventurous hero" wasn't quite what she expected. After they leave, she follows a pace behind Froud, hoping he knows where to go next.


----------



## loxmyth (Dec 3, 2003)

*~ The Undercity*
Froud lead Miriah down large stone stairs that descended into the Undercity, where the subterranean denizens of Arcosia spent much of their lives.  Again, Miriah had to quickly adjust to the clausterphobic atmosphere and the encroaching dimness that was only held back by the row of low-burning torches that lined the underground walkways.  Plenty of dwarven citizens were out an about, bustling along on errands or standing about to chat idly, small children playing marbles or hopskip nearby.

The pair followed a wide lime-coloured road to its terminus, where a building immaculately carved from the very cavernous walls of the Undercity loomed over them, flanked by gargoyle-like statues at each end.  The sign over the large marble doors proudly read 'Gemcutter Inn', in Common and Dwarven both.

*~ Grundles*
Shoving it so that was situated between Yara and the rest of the patrons, Forge moved to sit carefully on a nearby stool, his aching body complaining as he did so.  He winced at the thought of how much the healer would charge him; he was probably in just slightly better shape than the young human woman who lay unconscious behind him.  If more of the Mountain's friends were to arrive, they'd both be done for.

Thankfully, that wasn't to be.  Presently two constables marched in, respendent in their polished bronze breastplates and crimson-plumed helmets.  "Wot's this then?" demanded one, a muscular dwarf with runic tattoos running along his arms.  He surveyed the grim scene, and unerringly picked out Forge as the one he should deal with.  "Well then?  Speak up quick if you've anything t'say."  The other constable, a human with the compact, broad shouldered frame looked on warily, dark eyes examining the carnage silently.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 3, 2003)

Forge sat still while being examined by the constable Honored sir. A friend of mine was verbaly accosted by the one called "Mountain" over there. The mage points to the huge Dwarf.  I was trying to defend her when he swung at her and then my other friends tried to stop him. I being a magus cast sleep and a few took a quick nap but the "Mountain" resisted my magics and kept attacking. Yara here, Forge waves a hand at Yara, Was hurt very badly and need a healer. I tried my best to prevent any bloodshed officer. truely I did and as you can see noone has died. No sir Not on my watch.

The dwarf sits proudly awaiting the inevitable meeting with his father who will disenherit him and strip him of his name and title. _Froud... I'm gonna kill you for this. Lets be adventurers he said Idiot. see what adventuring does for you? Gets you in trouble with the millitia it does._ He thinks to himself.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 4, 2003)

Turning to Miriah, Froud says 'Well, lass, what do you think we should do now?'

OoC: Were we suppossed to take the Hammer to the gemcutter's inn? It was quite awhile back...I could dig back, I suppose.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 4, 2003)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Forge sat still while being examined by the constable Honored sir. A friend of mine was verbaly accosted by the one called "Mountain" over there. The mage points to the huge Dwarf.  I was trying to defend her when he swung at her and then my other friends tried to stop him. I being a magus cast sleep and a few took a quick nap but the "Mountain" resisted my magics and kept attacking. Yara here, Forge waves a hand at Yara, Was hurt very badly and need a healer. I tried my best to prevent any bloodshed officer. truely I did and as you can see noone has died. No sir Not on my watch.
> 
> The dwarf sits proudly awaiting the inevitable meeting with his father who will disenherit him and strip him of his name and title. _Froud... I'm gonna kill you for this. Lets be adventurers he said Idiot. see what adventuring does for you? Gets you in trouble with the millitia it does._ He thinks to himself.




OoC:Argent, I can barely read your fonts these days...:|


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 4, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> OoC:Argent, I can barely read your fonts these days...:|



OOC: Yeah.. I'll try a different one.


----------



## loxmyth (Dec 8, 2003)

_*~Gemcutter Inn, the Undercity*_
Recalling the events of the last evening, Froud makes his way into the inn, Miriah meekly following behind.  The pair find themselves in an arched lobby, fancy large bas-reliefs showing off the skilled masonry of its builders.  Enquiring at the desk, they are soon shown to the room of Pahl the dwarf.

He smiles cheerily when he spots Froud, his eyes lighting up at the sight of the hammer peeking out of the gnome's backpack.  "Har, friend!" he calls merrily.  "It seems you've upheld your end of the bargain after all!  I mean no disrespect to your present company, but where is your dwarven companion?"

~

_*~Grundle's, Ravenscraig*_
The dwarven constable marched around the bar, huffily examining the fallen members of the dwarven gang.  "Well, I'll be the judge of who's fine and who's not.  And unless you're a guardsman or a soldier of the city, you have no watch.  So don't you go trying to make yourself look better than you oughta!"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 9, 2003)

Forge lifts an eyebrown at the constible. I beg your pardon? If I had not taken action this could have been much worse. I may be young but I have full awareness of my actions. I am Forge of House Ironsong. Son of Ringor Ironsong. I have no need to be treated ill by you cousin. Forge checks on Yara and trys to wake her.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 9, 2003)

loxmyth said:
			
		

> _*~Gemcutter Inn, the Undercity*_
> Recalling the events of the last evening, Froud makes his way into the inn, Miriah meekly following behind.  The pair find themselves in an arched lobby, fancy large bas-reliefs showing off the skilled masonry of its builders.  Enquiring at the desk, they are soon shown to the room of Pahl the dwarf.
> 
> He smiles cheerily when he spots Froud, his eyes lighting up at the sight of the hammer peeking out of the gnome's backpack.  "Har, friend!" he calls merrily.  "It seems you've upheld your end of the bargain after all!  I mean no disrespect to your present company, but where is your dwarven companion?"




Keeping his normally cheeky and sarcastic self in check, Froud presents a calm and businesslike manner for once
'My Companion is currently topside,avoiding the Coppers, nodoubt, as their was quite a row at Grundle's. I can tell you that we layed _the moutain_ quite low at no extra charge for you gentlemen. Speaking of which, shall we get to discussing the fee for this fine Hammer?'
Froud takes out the hammer, though he desn't relinquish the weapon, keeping his eyes open for any sign of treachery from the dwarves.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 9, 2003)

[Ack, so sorry for the delay! ] Miriah follows Froud down into the depths, silent and awed by their surroundings. When they reach the Gemcutter, she looks around in open curiosity, keeping one ear on the conversation Froud was having. Miriah has no idea what's going on, and her thoughts stray every once in a while to Yara and Forge above and to, strangely enough, her yet-uncompleted thesis. Mouse also is silent, sitting quite still on Miriah's shoulder.


----------



## loxmyth (Dec 22, 2003)

_*~Gemcutter Inn, the Undercity*_
"Oh!  A row!" Pahl's eyes go wide with surprise.  "It was quite a bit of trouble after all, then?  Sorry to be the root of it all, didn't mean it at all.  Seems that you have earned this reward then, huh?"  He looks to his right and nods at his companion, who carefully hands him a grey leather pouch.  Holding out one hand, he empties the contents of the pouch into it.  "Will these be sufficient, brother?" he asks the gnome.  Glittering, multifaceted gems stare peek back out of his palm.  "Twelve gems of fair quality.  Do you approve?"  To Froud's appraising eye, the gems look to be genuine, each capable of fetching at least ten gold crowns on the open market.

_*~Grundle's, Ravenscraig*_
The dwarf's eyes narrowed, and Forge imagined that he could see wisps of steam rising from the constable's nostrils.  "And I have no need for lineages and lectures from a freshly bearded youth who doesn't know when to shut up.  You say that things would have been much worse if you hadn't taken this action.  What if you hadn't come here at all, looking for a fight?  Didja think about that?"
Forge's attempts at waking Yara are unsuccessful; he can already see the heavy dark bruising mottling her pale skin.  The human constable moves over and instructs everyone to stand back.  "There'll be a medic along in a moment to look at her, so you hold steady," he tells the dwarven wizard.  "Just answer my mate's questions right? And maybe you won't end up in the clinker."

OOC: Sorry I've been absent for so long... I've been sick the last couple of weeks and was busy with holiday stuff before that.  Again, sorry for the delay.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 22, 2003)

[Glad to hear everything is okay!]

Miriah cranes her neck to see what lies in the man's palm and her mouth opens in an "O" when she sees the gems. She turns to Froud, eyes shining, to see his response.


----------



## loxmyth (Jan 2, 2004)

_*~Gemcutter Inn, the Undercity*_

Pahl's companion grinned at Miriah's wonderment.  "They are fine gems, are they not?" he asks her softly, quiet pride in his voice.  "They come from my clan's mines.  I picked them out myself."  After a slight pause, he adds, "I am Krull, son of Gam," by way of introduction.

OoC: Hey everyone, hope you had a wonderful holiday and happy New Year!  Hoped to update earlier, but my parent's internet connection was flaky.  Things definitiely should pick up now! *crosses fingers*


----------



## Seonaid (Jan 2, 2004)

"They are lovely," she says. "I'm Miriah." After a slight pause, she asks, "What is the significance of this thing we got for you? I seem to have come into the adventure"--her eyes light up a bit--"part way through and, I suspect, don't have the full story."


----------



## loxmyth (Jan 2, 2004)

Krull's frown is almost imperceptible - his lips become just a little tighter, his eyes a little harder.  He indicates the hammer still in the gnome's hands.  "This is not a _thing_," he states hotly.  "It is the symbol of the struggles we dwarves went through in the war against the orcs, of the trials and adversity we faced in our lives.  It represents our strength, and dedication, and resoluteness."  And then carefully, he adds: "And it is the property of the ruler of Clan Stout."


----------



## Seonaid (Jan 3, 2004)

"I see," Miriah replies just as carefully. "It must be of great importance then. I'm sorry for calling it a 'thing.' You are of the Clan Stout, then? Did you fight the orcs?"


----------



## Uriel (Jan 3, 2004)

loxmyth said:
			
		

> _*~Gemcutter Inn, the Undercity*_
> "Oh!  A row!" Pahl's eyes go wide with surprise.  "It was quite a bit of trouble after all, then?  Sorry to be the root of it all, didn't mean it at all.  Seems that you have earned this reward then, huh?"  He looks to his right and nods at his companion, who carefully hands him a grey leather pouch.  Holding out one hand, he empties the contents of the pouch into it.  "Will these be sufficient, brother?" he asks the gnome.  Glittering, multifaceted gems stare peek back out of his palm.  "Twelve gems of fair quality.  Do you approve?"  To Froud's appraising eye, the gems look to be genuine, each capable of fetching at least ten gold crowns on the open market.
> [/COLOR]



OoC:He is SO playig us..haha/

IC
Froud shows a worried face as he _tsks_ a few times, saying 'Well, now. I will need to confer with Forge, who initiated these dealings as to what he will accept. As you know, of course, he is in _Charge_ of our little band.One must do things with propriety. Have you any tea while we wait for him?'

OoC: Froud assumes that ny pompous Dwarf will assume _naturally_ that any group must be led by a Dwarf...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 4, 2004)

Please forgive me my bluster. I'm very concerned about the human here and my friends. they ran out and I'm not sure where they are or if they are hurt as well. You are right of course. Forge says obviously put back in his place.

_Gnome... I'm gonna boil you in your own moter oils for getting me into this. Now I've had to lie to the city guard._ Forge thinks to himself


----------



## loxmyth (Jan 12, 2004)

_*~Gemcutter Inn, the Undercity*_
Krull shook his head dismissively at Miriah, tugging at his braided beard.  "It was nothing.  I know you intended no offence.  It is just hard for me to hear of our heirloom talked about in such an off-handed way.  Yes, we are Stout, and our clan did fight in the war.  We pair were much too young to partake in that war, but our fathers and brothers, uncles and cousins paid for their freedom from the _orcs_ with their blood and bones."  He pretty much spits out the word, "orcs".

Pahl raised a bushy brow in confusion at Froud's words.  "This is quite strange," he mutters, clearly flabergasted.  "Surely you have the authority to engage in the deal?  For what other reason would you have come without your friend, bringing the hammer?  Is this payment not satisfactory?"

_*~Grundle's, Ravenscraig*_
The dwarf exhaled deeply, nodding his head slightly in acknowledgement of Forge's apology.  Surveying the scene once more, he turns to his fellow constable.  "Call for the healers.  Make sure there are at least five of them.  They'll like as not be needed but it's best to be sure."  The human nodded and ran out the door.  Then the dwarf turned back to Forge.  "Now, you are going to tell me everything that happened, and who your friends are.  If I believe you are telling the truth, and I determine you haven't committed any crime, you'll be free to go.  If not, I'll arrest you.  Are we clear?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 12, 2004)

Quite clear sir. It all started last night when Froud and I went to follow my cousin <forget his name> into this establishment. He's nore than just a bit of a rogue and I wanted to meke sure he was not up to trouble. We were stopped by a couple of dwarves who stated that a another group of Dwarves had stollen thier sacred family Hammer. they pointed them out and told us that they could not even get close to taking it back. Forge said almost all in one breath. Froud and I are roommates at the academy and he's a gnome so I accept his inclinations if this was a set up or con as Gnomes are well versed in such things and he sais he believed them. We decided to see if we couldn't get the hammer back to it's original owners but during the conversation things went south as it were and the Tall one "Mountain" they call him went out the back door and was met by a group of Gnomes. They looked rather menacing and Froud and I decided to follow at a safe distance. The mage is fairly weeping with this story as true as it is. Eventualy we ran afoul of the murderer that was captured due to my sighting him and following him to his lair. Well We decided to come back tonight to see if we couldn't reason with the "Mountain" and see what was real and what was False about the hammer but he attacked my friend Miriah she's just a human and would have been killed had Froud and I not stepped in. Yara here was just helping out..


----------



## Uriel (Jan 13, 2004)

loxmyth said:
			
		

> _*~Gemcutter Inn, the Undercity*_
> 
> Pahl raised a bushy brow in confusion at Froud's words.  "This is quite strange," he mutters, clearly flabergasted.  "Surely you have the authority to engage in the deal?  For what other reason would you have come without your friend, bringing the hammer?  Is this payment not satisfactory?"




Froud smiles cordially 'Yes, I do have the autority,good Sir. However, I do believe that Forge was under the impression that the endeavor  was going to net a far bigger return for our labour. No offense intended, my good fellow.Since Forge is the de facto Spokesman for the group (What could be keeping the ninny), I merely wanted to wait for him.'


----------



## loxmyth (Jan 16, 2004)

_*~Gemcutter Inn, the Undericty*_
The two dwarves exchanged baffled glances, but Pahl was relatively quick to recover, addressing Froud with just a hint of desperation in his voice.  "I see.  And if we were to offer you half again as much in payment, would that be satisfactory?  I'm sure this is difficult for you to understand, but we are quite anxious to have the hammer back in our possession.  Surely this is more than fair, friend?"

_*~Grundle's Ravenscraig*_
Forge waited nervously against the bar as the dwarven constable took the time to speak to the other witnesses. It had already been a quarter of an hour, and healers from the House of Orma on Chandler's street had already come and taken Yara away.  As much as the young dwarven wizard wanted to follow, the two constables made it clear that he'd end up in a jail cell faster than he could say 'lawbreaker'.  So there was nothing left to do but pace, and overhear snatches of the conversation between the lawmen and Grundle's patrons.  On the good side, no one seemed to dispute the facts as he had put them forth.  On the bad side, quite a few were spoke poorly of him.  If the constable was biased against him, all it would take a few of the wrong words.

Fortunately, none of those wrong words were spoken.  The dwarven constable, that seemed to go by the name Matty, finally turned to him.  "Okay, it looks like yer free to go.  But with a warning.  I don't want to see you disturbing the peace no more.  And I'll be keeping an eye out fer you and yer friends.  Pray to the Stonefather I don't find you up to no more mischief.  Understood?"

OoC: Forge's cousin is named Travar Ironsong.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 16, 2004)

Stonefather strike me down if that is not the truth. Forge says and makes his way out of the building. He will wander toward the academy for a few blocks then make for the Inn where Froud is must likely scewerd to a wall by the Dwarves.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 17, 2004)

loxmyth said:
			
		

> _*~Gemcutter Inn, the Undericty*_
> The two dwarves exchanged baffled glances, but Pahl was relatively quick to recover, addressing Froud with just a hint of desperation in his voice.  "I see.  And if we were to offer you half again as much in payment, would that be satisfactory?  I'm sure this is difficult for you to understand, but we are quite anxious to have the hammer back in our possession.  Surely this is more than fair, friend?"[/COLOR]




Smiling in a sympathetic manner, Froud explains 'Good Dwarves, it is a generous offer, to be sure, but alas, the defeat of _The Mountain_ took a bit of expendature from our resources. In fact, Forge, who is a _Wizard_ of no small skill, mind you, spent many hundreds in coin worth of scrolls just to recover your hammer. We shall have to wait upon him. I know that _I_ , for one do not want an angry Wizard at my table, as no doubt neither do you fine Gentlemen.


----------



## Seonaid (Jan 20, 2004)

Miriah raises her eyebrow at Froud's words, but does or says nothing to the contrary, since she doesn't really know the truth. She continues to look around the room, paying as little attention to the conversation as possible while still listening.


----------



## loxmyth (Jan 22, 2004)

_*~Gemcutter Inn, the Undercity*_
Miriah's eyes followed the straight-edge contours of the room.  It was, as she was coming to discern, a typical of Dwarven architecture.  The walls were hewn from great granite bricks, each taller than a man and covered with various carvings of animals and dwarves that protruded from them.  Running a hand along a depiction of a battle between a dwarven general and his goblin foes, she could see that the stonework had been lovingly polished to a smooth surface.  The room itself was a comfortable fifty feet to a side, and was furnished with a quilted couch, a small bed to one corner, an oaken wooden dresser of elvin make, and a sparkling quartz desk upon which rested ink and a box of stationery.

"Of course we do not wish to anger your friend," Pahl assured Froud.  He affected a humble attitude, yet a prideful edge remained in his stance.  "We don't wish to anger any of you, that's why we paid you as we agreed.  Please, sit and make yourselves comfortable on the couch.  Krull will go to fetch your friend from the pub."  With a worried glance and a gesture, Pahl sent his companion out to look for Forge, and bid the others to rest for a while.

Luckily, they didn't have to wait long, as Krull met Forge on his way down.  "Greetings, brother," he told the Enchanter.  "I am glad that you are here.  Your associates refused to deal with us until you, their de facto spokesman arrived," he elaborated.  Krull then lead Forge back to the room in the Gemcutter.

The look of relief on Pahl's face was palpable as the two returned.  "Thank the Stonefather you've returned.  Your companion holds our offer of recompense, and I've offered half again as much on top of that.  Eighteen gems, of reasonable quality.  Do you approve?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 22, 2004)

Forge still huffing and puffing from the run to the Gemcutter Inn stands in front of Froud and Mirah and says Bear with me a moment Kinsman. He turns to froud and says, What are we negotiating here? Has anything changed from our original talk? Yara is well by the way.


----------



## Seonaid (Jan 22, 2004)

When Forge mentions Yara, Miriah exhales in relief. "Thank the gods." She watches the other two carefully then, wondering what's going on.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 22, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Forge still huffing and puffing from the run to the Gemcutter Inn stands in front of Froud and Mirah and says Bear with me a moment Kinsman. He turns to froud and says, What are we negotiating here? Has anything changed from our original talk? Yara is well by the way.




Speaking in a low tone, Froud smiles and says 'I can't remember what they offered, their price does seem a bit low, however. I bet it's Magic, we should get a whole lot more, oh _Great Leader_'.
Froud grinned and stepped back (out of smacking range), awaiting Forge's answer.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 23, 2004)

A look of shock crosses Forge's face as froud has the audacity to move out of smacking range when he so desperately needed a good smacking. _Damn my stubby arms._ the enchanter thought to himself.
Turning back to the Dwarves, Forge said Kinsmen I an loath to just give something as valuable as this back for so little. We were told that there would be little trouble getting the hammer for you yet one of our band lay unconcious at the healers. I must ask for twice the amount in gold as well as the gems. We did as required but it took far more resources then we were led to believe it would.
Gears fidgeted on Forge's shoulder ready to take flight.


----------



## loxmyth (Jan 23, 2004)

Pahl sighs, stroking his short blonde beard.  "I sympathize with your troubles, brother, truly I do.  But I believe I was quite clear on the matter, when we first discussed it.  The Mountain held the hammer and claimed he would only relinquish it if one could best him in a duel.  As you all no doubt know however, duelling in Arcosia can only be done during the day.  We were hoping that you, as locals, knew of any possible loopholes or how to convince such an individual.  We did not expect a full on row.  We just wanted what was ours.  And now you would deny us, over gold?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 24, 2004)

loxmyth said:
			
		

> "And now you would deny us, over gold?"




Forge remembers back to the conversation. You are right. We agreed on a price. We will take what you have offered.


----------



## Seonaid (Jan 24, 2004)

Miriah, still looking around the room and seemingly not paying much attention, breathes a sigh of relief at the conclusion of the deal. Mouse chitters softly on her shoulder.


----------



## loxmyth (Jan 27, 2004)

Relief fills Pahl's cerulean eyes as he reverently takes the hammer from Froud.  "Thank you," he says, seeming suddenly smaller and less intimidating than the second before.  "Clan Stout owes you all a a great debt.  Perhaps I was hasty, you do deserve more than we've offered, but alas, this is all we have."  He pauses for a moment, stroking his golden beard as he considers, and his hand falls to the ornate jeweled clasp around his neck.  In a sudden moment of inspiration, he removed it and placed it into Forge's hand.  "Listen, brother," he says.  "We must return to the mountains and return the hammer.  But if you ever need our help, send this clasp with your missive to Avinhall and we will return with what help we can bring you.  Or you may sell the thing and consider our debt paid.  The choice is yours.  Is this acceptable?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 27, 2004)

Forge smiles a broad toothy smile and puts his hand on Pahl's shoulder. I am honored by your words. To be called Brother by one of another Clan is payment enough for me. I will treasure this amulet and consider it a symbol of a unity between clan Ironsong and Clan Stout. He says with a small tear in his eye. Froud and Miriah would never understand the honor just bestowed upon them.


----------



## Seonaid (Jan 28, 2004)

Still looking around, and not at the group conversing, Miriah in fact rolls her eyes at bit at what she views to be Forge's histrionics. After a few more moments, she turns to the others and says brightly, "So our business is concluded here?"


----------



## loxmyth (Jan 30, 2004)

It seems that their business _is_ completed, and so the trio soon find themselves walking through the Undercity, toting a bag of eighteen gems and an expensive jeweled clasp.  By the time they emerge into the upper streets of Arcosia, it is late afternoon, much of the day taken up with their (mis)adventures.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 30, 2004)

Froud whistles cheerily as they walk along, then he stops and remembers Yara Forge...how is Yara? I think we should check on her, share out the gems, of course, and then go and have a big lunchand a nap...That sounds fine, yes,dandy!'
The Gnome seems stressed in light of the recent ordeal,less gung-ho about becoming an adventurer, now that the adrenaline has worn off a bit. He looked more ready for his pillow than for a foe to battle right now...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 30, 2004)

Forge continues walking only stoping long enough to address Froud. Yara is at the medics center. She will be fine. As for distributing the gems. let's wait until the "heat" is off. I also need to head for the academy and sleep.


----------



## loxmyth (Jan 30, 2004)

OoC: Please take a look at the OOC thread when you get a chance.  Thanks!


----------



## Seonaid (Feb 4, 2004)

Miriah remembers her studies and her thesis suddenly. "Oh! I should probably be doing some schoolwork too . . . But I'm glad Yara is okay. We should go visit her. And definitely get her share of the loot." She revels in the word "loot."


----------



## loxmyth (Feb 5, 2004)

So the trio went their separate ways for the night, Forge, Froud and Miriah spending an uneventful night resting, eating and studying respectively.  With the night came a sharp, cool breeze, the type of weather that should have been normal for this time of year.  Perhaps fall had finally properly arrived?

The next morning saw more studying and lectures for each of the students, and the mundanity of their activities seemed a stark contrast from the day before when they had been fighting for their lives.

~

Ain Weatherhawk stared at Miriah's notes on the nature of Yarthan magical notation with baffled grey eyes, scratching his chin absently.  The two sat on a hillside in the Mage's court, on the University grounds.  Few people came through the area during the day.  "Forgive me," he told her softly, "but I still can't make heads or tails of it.  I can barely make out the geometrics of the thing, much less identify this cantrip.  I admit defeat.  What is it?"

~

Deep in the bowels of the school, rows of workbenches were manned by enthusiastic mechanic students who toiled over their creations.  The smells of grease and ozone and the sounds of hammering were heavy in the air.  A young rust-haired halfling by the name of Poe wiped the sweat off his brow and looked over at his neighbour.  "Hey Fwoud!  Got got an extwa spanna?  Left my otha one at home today."  Before him was a cast-iron contraption of some sort, seemingly a collection of gears and levers and screws.  "How's your pwoject going, by the way?"

~

Forge stared down at the piece of parchment Professor Cronk had given him yesterday in class, and then back at the door in front of him.  Yes, this looked like the room.  Though he wished he had gotten better instructions; the upper floors of the University were labrythine and confusing, and it had taken him an infuriatingly long time to his way here.  He'd been up here several times while looking for his academic advisor, and had hoped it would be easier to navigate with experience.  No such luck, yet.

The plaque on the door said, _'Professor Midwinter, Psionics Department, Head'_ though so he was in the right place.  He prepared to knock the door.

"Come in," came the call, just before he could actually knock. So he went in.

The room was a good deal tidier than Professor Angstrom's, Forge's own advisor.  The room was made smaller by the huge shelves that dominated two of the room's walls, filled with tomes of all sizes and colours.  There was also a variety of flowers in vases, placed throughout the room.  At a large desk fashioned from a light coloured wood, sat a blonde human woman in white robes.  She glanced up from the small red book and stood, gesturing to the chair before her.  "Hello, Mr. Ironsong.  I hear you are interested in Divination?  How may I help you?"


----------



## Seonaid (Feb 9, 2004)

Miriah glances at Ain, surprise written over her face. "I thought it would be obvious. I mean, it's one of the most basic of spells."


----------



## loxmyth (Feb 9, 2004)

*~ Miriah*
Ain turns the sheaf end over end a few times before despairing and turning to Miriah with a defeated grin.  "Prestidigitation?" he guessed sheepishly, scratching his blond head in embarassment as he blurted the uncertain word.  "It's certainly not a fireball- I've got that much right, haven't I?"


----------



## Seonaid (Feb 9, 2004)

Miriah nods and smiles. "_Definitely_ not fireball, you're right. It's close to prestidigitation, but not quite." She points to the papers he holds. "Take another look."


----------



## loxmyth (Feb 12, 2004)

*~Miriah*
Ain sighs again and then scrutinizes the sheaf for a full minute.  "Perhaps I'm just flustered from all of this studying.  We've been at it for what, an hour or so now?  When do you suppose we will break?  There's a very important Tin Goblet race this afternoon, and I'd like to see it.  With you, if you're interested in horse racing, of course."  He waves the transcribed spell at her.  "This is _Ghost sound_, right?"  He seemed more sure of himself this time.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 12, 2004)

Forge enters the room with more than a little trepidation. _Grand. A Psion. I'll bet he's reading my mind right now. Must stop thinking of Yara and her long legs. Um... Long Legs. STOP THAT!_

He sits and says, Thank you for seeing me Professor. I was interested in find out about a trial that was going on but it seems we found the correct killer after all. Forge shifts nervously in his too high chair.
Professor. May I ask you a question? I'm feeling very confused about my future. I had seen a life in the laboratory as my destiny but events of last night have shown that I have far more warriors spirit than I had seen in myself. The Dwarven mage touches the sore spot on his head and thinks about the fight. I should probably be asking Professor Angstrom this but what do you see in my future?


----------



## loxmyth (Feb 17, 2004)

*~Forge*
Professor Midwinter gazed at Forge through slightly cloudy eyes, as if half in a dream.  Her voice was as warm and soothing as the expression on her face when she spoke.  "Master Ironsong, only you truly know the answer to that question.  Anything I would tell you would only be what you should already know; that you have within you a capacity for greatness."  She stood then, and slowly moved around her desk so that she was looming before him.  But her presence, rather than being intimidating, was quite the opposite.  She smelled of mint leaves and soil, a very pleasing scent from a dwarf's point of view.

"The art of Divination can go only so far, and sometimes the Vision is hampered, but I am sure that you have an... interesting destiny before you.  That much is clear.  Tell me, do you enjoy your studies here?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 17, 2004)

Forge blushes at the compliment and says Yes Professor. I do indeed. I'm just a bit flustered by recent events. Forge goes on to explain the last few days to the Professor. So you see I'm at a loss for what to do. I feel I may have done wrong by handing over the hammer but they probably were the proper owners. On top of that I'm still not convinced that the creature in prison for the murders is the actual culprit.


----------



## Seonaid (Feb 17, 2004)

[Sorry for the delay. Hectic week at work; I didn't get online until today. Argent: I love your last post.]

Miriah smiles at Ain. "Good job!" Her brow furrows slightly. "If you want to take a break, sure we can. Just make sure you study more. I mean, finals are coming up . . . But we can definitely go to the race if you like. Do you have any horses or jockeys competing?"


----------



## Uriel (Feb 18, 2004)

Going to his sack and getting a spare (slightly smaller) spanner for the halfling, Froud continues to work in a very un-Froudlike manner (with no banter,rambling or needless conversation).


----------



## loxmyth (Feb 18, 2004)

*~Forge*

Professor Midwinter was pensive a moment, and Forge had the feeling that she was looking past him, seeming to stare _through_ the young dwarf.  "It seems that something makes your conscience uneasy.  Perhaps you need to confront your feelings on the matter?  I understand that you need time to consider your experiences, but time is a resource you are running out of.  I would think your dwarven friends will be leaving the city soon, if they haven't already, and the suspected murderer is set to be tried and executed by the end of the week.  Unfortunately, there's not much I can do to help you, but maybe this much will help."  From a pocket in her robes she fished out a folded piece of paper.  "Bring this to Professor Delmara, I hope it will help."

*~Miriah*

Ain let out a "Huzzah!" at correctly identifying the spell.  To Miriah's suggestion that he study more, he made a face; to her questions of horses, his expression warmed again.  "I'm a member of the school's racing team, but we don't have a race for weeks yet.  This is just a professional race, in fact.  The winner will walk away with the Tin Goblet and quite a bit of gold crowns besides."  He gathered up the books that had been splayed about, pushed them into his pack and then stood, holding out his hand to help his companion to her feet.

"I'm sure you'll love it, the Royal Hippodome is a beautiful venue."

*~Froud*

"Not in a talkative mood, I gatha," Poe observed as he took the spanner with a nod of thanks.  The halfling returned to his contraption, twisting a few bolts on his machine before looking back at the gnome.  He let the silence build for a while, as if reluctant to break it.  Then he asked, "Aw you alwight, Fwoud?  Is somefing bothewing you?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 18, 2004)

Without looking at the paper Forge thanks the Professor and makes his way to Professor Delmara.


----------



## Seonaid (Feb 18, 2004)

Miriah smiles and accepts Ain's hand. "It would be neat to see _you_ race."


----------



## Uriel (Feb 19, 2004)

loxmyth said:
			
		

> *~Forge*
> *~Froud*
> 
> "Not in a talkative mood, I gatha," Poe observed as he took the spanner with a nod of thanks.  The halfling returned to his contraption, twisting a few bolts on his machine before looking back at the gnome.  He let the silence build for a while, as if reluctant to break it.  Then he asked, "Aw you alwight, Fwoud?  Is somefing bothewing you?"




Smiling wanely, Froud continued to tighten here, readjust there, saying 'No, Poe, I'm OK. Just wondering if this is the path that I should have taken. Gnomish thing, we constantly question the World, y'know? Anyways. We had better get crackin', or we won't finiish our projects by deadline.'
Looking down at the runble of his stomach, Froud frowns. Looking back up, he says [COLOR'yellow]'Hey Poe. Let's get lunch later, on me. I recently had a little windfall of cashola, and I feel like pie and beer, what'd'ya think?'[/COLOR]


----------



## loxmyth (Feb 20, 2004)

*~Forge*

Forge makes his way again through the maze of corridors, up a flight of steep stairs, and up to a forbidding metal door that held a plaque with Delamara's name on it, proclaiming him a member of the Conjuration department.  Swinging the large brass knocker on the door, the young wizard had to wait several minutes before the door was pulled open and a tall young man with a head full of red curls regarded him with a surprise.  For a second Forge thought that this might be Delamara, but he wore the tunic of a sportsman over several gaudy chain necklaces.  Another student, then.  "Here for Delamara, are you?  Well, come in then."  And he stepped aside for Forge.

Stepping into the room, Forge could see that it was tall and roomy; Gears alighted to the timber rafters above with only a slight breeze and wooshing to mark his flight.  Though bigger than Professor Midwinter's room, it seemed smaller as it was three times as long as it was narrow and cluttered on every side.  Books and stacks of papers mingled alongside beakers and goblets and pots.  The large wooden table near the door was covered with yet more alchemical tools and contraptions, and something pungent smelling brewed on a large pot in the fireplace on the right wall.  In the back of the room on a raised dais and behind an ornate desk sat a tall, dark-haired man with leathery skin and severe cheekbones.  His hair was neatly trimmed into a bowl atop his head, and his beard shaved to become brackets for his long face.  He studiously scribbled away at the book in front of him.

Professor Delamara stood, gave Forge a piercing look with ice blue eyes, then moved to the nearest cabinet.  Fishing out an earthenware flask, he passed it to the red-haired boy.  "Asher, apply this salve to your wounds.  You'll be more careful in the future, yes?  I don't have time to coddle foolish students."  Then Forge noticed the sore scratch marks about Asher's neck; they'd been mostly hidden behind his many chains.

"I... I thought it'd go away on its own but it didn't," Asher stammered out, his face a little flush at the man's tone.  "I'd never have come to you if I hadn't thought..."

"You don't think, and you never will," snapped Delamara.  "Your abilities don't extend far beyond hitting a ball with a stick, do they? Now leave!"

For a second, Forge thought a fight might break out right there.  Asher was almost as tall as Delamara, and much more thickly muscled.  They locked glares for a moment, before the younger man, scowling, turned away.

The professor turned to Forge now, an irritable look on his face.  "And what do _you_ want?"


*~Miriah*

"Then you shall have it!  Anything to please my tutor."  The two walked across the campus and down the street, to the large stadium.  It was indeed a busy day, with enthusiasts milling about the entrances.  Ain paid their admission, and then they were free to walk about the grounds, waiting for the races.

Ain continued on.  "There's nothing quite like racing," he assured her, warming to the thought.  "The feel of the wind racing about your body, the surge of the animal beneath you, the crowd cheering you on.  I think you'd quite enjoy it.  Ah, here they are."  Ain indicated a pair of young men.  "Gentlemen, I'm delighted to introduce you to my magic tutor, Lady Miriah.  Lady Miriah, these two Ares Demoskaros and Etan Domare, colleauges of mine."  He indicated each in turn.

Ares was a muscular youth dressed in tan leathers with a long Marguardin brown braid down his back and a sword at his side.  Etan was much lighter in complexion, with heavy brows but a large toothy smile.

"Watch out for dis one, huh?" he told her with a glance at Ain, as he took her hand and kissed it.  "He is a... you say, 'Lady-Eater'?"

"Etan, I believe the phrase you are looking for is 'Lady-killer'," Ares corrected gruffly.
"And yet, I like our phrase better," Etan decided.  "Why does one want to kill as _bellica_ a creature such as this?"
"Better than the depravity of eating them, I should think?"
"But when we say, _eat_, we do not quite mean that, huh?"

"Pay them no mind," Ain cut in, "I had thought these were my friends, but apparently they have been absconded with by rude, rough doppelgangers."

"I apologize," Ares responded almost at once, and then turned to regard Miriah.  "You have come to see the game, Lady Miriah.  Will you be wagering along with us on who will win?"


*~Froud*

Poe replied with a large smile.  "Why, I think it's a might fine idea.  I accept yo' invitation."  He returned to working on his device, periodically pulling on it.  Presently, Poe piped up again.  "Ah you saying you ahn't cut out to be a builda, Fwoud?  'Cause I've seen some of yo' clockwok and it's quite good.  Evewyone has to choose a path, though, that's twue no matta what.  But I'm just saying you have talent enough."


----------



## Seonaid (Feb 21, 2004)

Miriah smiles and curtsies when introduced to the others, all the while wondering why Ain desires her company so much. "Pleased to meet you, gentlemen." She is quite charmed by the pair, and blushes prettily at their conversation. When Ares asks about betting, she shrugs. "I had no mind either way, though perhaps I should watch first before placing a wager. I know little of racing, though I of course know how to ride myself." Mouse is nowhere to be seen as Miriah slips her arm back under Ain's.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 22, 2004)

loxmyth said:
			
		

> *~Forge*
> 
> The professor turned to Forge now, an irritable look on his face.  "And what do _you_ want?"




Forge's first thought was _To leave right now._ But he didn't. He stood proudly and as tall as he could and said Professor Midwinter sent me to see you. I'm unclear myself as to why.


----------



## loxmyth (Feb 27, 2004)

*~Miriah*

Etan grins.  "Ain 'ere would tell you it is a skeel, to choose a 'orse who wins."
"That's right," Ain asserts.  "Rider skill, build, size, breed and temper of the horse, the track, the weather all have an effect on the outcome of the race."
"But, since a different 'orse wins most always, it is most like gambling to me," Etan says with a diffident shrug.  "Let me try an experiment.  There are five horses that are considered quite good in this race: Kingfisher, Triumphant, Winddancer, Frostmane and Uthgart.  Which do you think sounds fastest, Lady Miriah?  Let me assure you this is only a friendly wager."

*~Forge*

Delamara sneered at Forge.  "Then have you come to waste my time?  I don't truck with psychics and diviners to know what your purpose here is.  I create the greatest transmutative potions this side of the River of Tears and they send endless interruptions as if I'm some simple apocethary!  Speak up and tell me what you need boy, I don't have time to play charades with simpletons."


----------



## Seonaid (Feb 28, 2004)

*Miriah*

"Well . . . Winddancer _sounds_ the fastest, but I don't know that a horse's name makes much of a difference. I think I'd like to see them before betting. I've heard that browns run faster than all the other colors, due to breeding."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 28, 2004)

The professor gave me this note to give to you. The dwarven mage says. hand shaking just a bit as he hands over the paper. More I cannot say. In her wisdom she thought I should see you.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 29, 2004)

Froud continues to work, quietly assessing his options in the coming days of life.


----------



## loxmyth (Mar 4, 2004)

*~ Miriah*

As Miriah utters her preference, a great trumpetted fanfare arises from a balcony above their seats and the horses trot out onto the field, each ridden by a lean jockey.  Excited to see the creatures, the audience let's out a cacophony of cheers.

"Well," begins Ain, and he points out the animals in turn.  The large chestnut brown one with the wild black mane is Uthgart; the lean grey one with the braided white mane is Winddancer;  Frostmane is a dappled mare with white forelegs.  Triumphant is a roan coloured beauty that dances from side to side, skittishly as her rider guides her into the starting box, while Kingfisher is a coal black stallion with a white star on his forehead.  To Miriah's eye, each of the horses looked quite powerful, but Uthgart seemed perhaps a little too big for a race horse, and Triumphant was clearly nervous.

"So, is Uthgart your choice?" Etan asks curiously.  "I 'ave a few coppers on Frostmane, myself."

*~ Forge*

"Then why didn't you just say this in the first place?"  Delamara snatched the note from Forge's hands and gave it a quick, cursory glance. "It would have to be this, wouldn't it?" he growled to no one in particular.  "I have it well stocked at most times, but suddenly it is quite popular..."  Grumbling, he moved to the rack and selected a stoppered vial.  "Take this down to Murmal's apocathery in Coventry.  Tell him quite clearly that you'll want willow root and anther, and that it's a request from me.  Add it to this concoction and there you will have the potion.  Do you understand?"  He pushed the vial into the young dwarf's hands without waiting for an answer, and was moving back to his desk.

*~ Froud*

Before the young gnome knew it, the rumbling of his stomach told him it was time to take a break.  He and Poe made their way down to the Hatted Badger and ordered up a pie and some beer to celebrate Froud's recent good fortunes.

"So I've heard you twacked down the murderer, you and your woommate," Poe stated, as he bit into a warm slice of blueberry pie.  "That musta been excitin'?  Weren't you scaid?  Afta all, he killed half a dozen people these past few weeks."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 4, 2004)

Forge leaves without saying a word. Nasty human. Thank Moradin they die quick. He runs down to the engineering department looking for Froud. If he sees Miriah on the way he will invite her on the trip to Coventry.


----------



## loxmyth (Mar 4, 2004)

Making his way down to the lab, Forge finds that Froud has already left.  "I think he went for lunch with Poe.  You could check down at the Badger if you haven't," a helpful student supplies.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 4, 2004)

loxmyth said:
			
		

> *~ Froud*
> 
> Before the young gnome knew it, the rumbling of his stomach told him it was time to take a break.  He and Poe made their way down to the Hatted Badger and ordered up a pie and some beer to celebrate Froud's recent good fortunes.
> 
> "So I've heard you twacked down the murderer, you and your woommate," Poe stated, as he bit into a warm slice of blueberry pie.  "That musta been excitin'?  Weren't you scaid?  Afta all, he killed half a dozen people these past few weeks."




Between mouthfuls of Pie, Froud says 'Well, Forge had a lot ta do with it, an a couple of other friends,too. We're a team, a real _ Band of Adventurers_. Why, I'd not be suprised if the Mayor himself didn't want to commend us...' Froud suddenly grins, as a _Grand Plan_ formulates in his noggin.


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 4, 2004)

"I think I shall bet on Kingfisher." She walks over to the betting box and places the minimum bet on Kingfisher to place.


----------



## loxmyth (Mar 8, 2004)

*~ Froud*

Poe grins back at the gnome, considering his pie.  "Adventura, huh?  Sounds like a lot of fun... if you can keep up with all ya schoolwok and such.  I guess I know who to talk to when I find twouble, huh?"

*~ Miriah*

Miriah put a copper on Kingfisher, and the attendant at the booth signed her a stub with the horse's name on it.  Looking at the odds posted on the board above the booth, she noticed that both Kingfisher and Kingfisher had slightly lower odds of winning than the others.  "Those two are wasted on short races like this," the attendant explained.  "Uthgart's not much good on a straightaway and Kingfisher takes his time to build up speed."

The young wizard returned to her seat just in the nick of time; the starting cymbals clashed, and the race had begun.  Frostmane exploded from her gate, with Winddancer, Triumphant and Kingfisher on her heels.  Uthgart was visibly the slowest to start, his heavy hooves throwing up packed dirt as he picked up speed.

About halfway up the track, the grey sleek shape of Winddancer raced passed Frostmane, outdistancing the others to win the race handily.  Triumphant steadily increased her pace until she was neck and neck with Frostmane, and so they finished tied for second.  Kingfisher coasted to a fourth place finish, while Uthgart placed last.

"Well, I suppose you should have bet on Winddancer?"  Ain asked of Etan, who shrugged.

"You see, these races are quite unpredictable," he told Miriah.  "You could have won as easily as you lost."


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 8, 2004)

Miriah makes a face. "What a waste of a copper. Although it was quite fun . . ." She smiles.


----------



## loxmyth (Mar 12, 2004)

*~ Miriah*

Ain grinned widely.  "It was your first try, and you were unfamiliar with the horses," he explains.  "I'm sure you'll do fine eventually.  But I asked you here for your company; don't feel like you're obliged to wager a single copper more."  They watched as another five horses were trotting to the starting boxes, and Ain leaned in close to Miriah's ear, his voice low, "Miriah, have you been to a ball lately?  The King's throwing one in a few days, and I was hoping you would escort me?"

*~ Forge & Froud*

Forge made his way into the Badger, and found that the only patrons here were Froud and his halfling classmate Poe, enjoying pie and two tankards of beer.  Hob was busy wiping down the tables as usual, giving the dwarf a friendly nod as he came in.  "Morning, Forge.  Have you seen my barmaid, by any chance?  Girl comes in later and later these days."


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 13, 2004)

Miriah blushes. "I, uh, I don't know. When, um, is it?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 13, 2004)

Forge looks at Hob and Blinks twice. My appologies Mr. Hob. I had thought Froud would have spoken to you. Yara was hurt last night. She was taken to (I can't remember if we were ever told) healer and should be well soon. Froud and I will be happy to help you tonight if you are in need. Forge gives Froud a look.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 14, 2004)

Silly Dwarf...never tell the normal Folk about _Adventurer's Busness_. Oh well, Hob was trustworthy, Froud surmised between mouthfuls of peach pie and swigs of light ale. Waving the dwarf over, Froud winks conspiritorily, making sure that Poe didn't see the gesture. Perhaps they ought to come up with some secret handshake...or passwords, or maybe a hidden language. Yes, that was it, an _Adventurer's Cant_...
'Greetings, Forge. Poe and I were just enyoying the finest pie in town, care for a slice?' Froud signals for another beer and slice of pie for his stout-bellied companion.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 14, 2004)

Pie? Well ofcourse I'll have some Pie.   The Dwarven enchanter says and joins the two at th table. Poe How have you been?


----------



## Uriel (Mar 17, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Pie? Well ofcourse I'll have some Pie.   The Dwarven enchanter says and joins the two at th table. Poe How have you been?





OoC:All of my characters seem to be as fixated on Pie as I am in real life...and Cartmann is on South park 'Pie...'


----------



## loxmyth (Mar 18, 2004)

Hob nods grimly at Forge's news, sighing despairingly.  "I told her to keep out of trouble, but the lass has a hard head.  Well, I'm glad to hear it wasn't broken too badly, but I still think I'll give her a talking to when I visit the temple tonight."  The barkeep wipes the sweat from his brow and shakes his head.  "But I shouldn't be bothering you with that.  Should I bring out another tankard and plate?"  And he goes to do so when Froud asks.

Poe fixes Forge with a crooked smile.  "I'm doin' good," he says.  "And wizahding?  That's going well fo' you?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 18, 2004)

loxmyth said:
			
		

> Hob nods grimly at Forge's news, sighing despairingly.  "I told her to keep out of trouble, but the lass has a hard head.  Well, I'm glad to hear it wasn't broken too badly, but I still think I'll give her a talking to when I visit the temple tonight."  The barkeep wipes the sweat from his brow and shakes his head.  "But I shouldn't be bothering you with that.  Should I bring out another tankard and plate?" And he goes to do so when Froud asks.



I'd like you both to come to Coventry with me if you could. I have to pick up a component for a potion one of the professors is making for me. We shouldn't take too long and well be back for more Pie and Ale in a snap. The Dwarf says his owl hoots at the mention of pie. 


			
				loxmyth said:
			
		

> Poe fixes Forge with a crooked smile.  "I'm doin' good," he says.  "And wizahding?  That's going well fo' you?"



_Must not mock him... Must not_Forge thinks. Yes it's going well but I'm thinking of expanding into some more martial venues. After last night I can see the need arising again.   He shoots a look at Froud and smiles.


----------



## loxmyth (Mar 19, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> I'd like you both to come to Coventry with me if you could. I have to pick up a component for a potion one of the professors is making for me. We shouldn't take too long and well be back for more Pie and Ale in a snap. The Dwarf says his owl hoots at the mention of pie.
> 
> _Must not mock him... Must not_Forge thinks. Yes it's going well but I'm thinking of expanding into some more martial venues. After last night I can see the need arising again.   He shoots a look at Froud and smiles.




Poe shakes his head when Forge mentions his errand.  "I got too much wok to do," he elaborates, punctuating the comment by putting down his tankard.  "My pwoject fo' class is quite compwicated... I want to blow the socks off old Bwackett.  I want Angstwom himself to be singin' my accolades.  I got to get back to wok on it."  He hesitates a moment, then reaches for the plate in front of him.  "Soon as I finish this pie, that is."

Munching his pie, he comments.  "Good luck in those mahtial venues.  My cousin Wed is twaining to be in the Woyal guahd some day.  Says it's hahd wok, but wewahdin'.  If you want he could show you a few pointahs."


----------



## loxmyth (Mar 23, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Miriah blushes. "I, uh, I don't know. When, um, is it?"




ooc: Whoops, I missed this.  Sorry!

Ain's grin never wavers.  "My invitation says Starday evening, so that means four days, by my reckoning?"  Noticing the indecision on her face, he continues.  "You aren't under any pressure to decide now, you know.  Just as long as you let me know in a day or so?"


----------



## Uriel (Mar 24, 2004)

Froud sips his ale, smiling over at Forge, all the while listening to Poe's _interesting_ speech. It was an excersize in restraint not to mock the halfling. He was quite a good fellow, if a little bland. A good lunch companion (and always eager to get the free lunches that Froud offered).

Forge looked over at Forge and asked 'So, how did your day go, friend?'


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 24, 2004)

Miriah nods and smiles at Ain. "Sure thing, I'll let you know. Now . . . what's on the agenda for the rest of the day?" She looks around the small group.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 24, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> 'So, how did your day go, friend?'



Forge frowned and related the story that brought him to the Badger. I tell you. The Professors are loosing thier grip on reality. All I wanted was a little inside information about the Mountain and the Killer and now I'm getting ingreediants for a potion for the most obnoxious human... Does he realise I could have baby-sat his father?  The nerve. Hey? What are you looking at? He says to the humans sitting in the table next to him. He recognised Buri from his conjuration classes but the roughhouser was a new one to him.


----------



## ShortAssassin (Mar 24, 2004)

Buri thumbed the page he was on in the book he was reading "Elementalism my dear Watson!" and looked up. He saw one of his fellow students, a dwarf, looking at him expectantly.

"What was that? I'm sorry I missed what you said."

He glanced over at Dorian who sat across the table from him. Seeing no help forthcoming he turned back to the dwarf.

"I don't think we've met. I'm Buri, recently arrived from Marguard... Hey! Aren't you the one who asks those weird questions about the paraelemental plane of dessert in class?"

Buri glanced suggestively at the pie sitting on the table in front of the dwarf and crooked an eyebrow.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 24, 2004)

ShortAssassin said:
			
		

> "I don't think we've met. I'm Buri, recently arrived from Marguard... Hey! Aren't you the one who asks those weird questions about the paraelemental plane of dessert in class?"



Forge looks directly at Froud. His eyes have a look of _If i had a hammer I'd hammer out the Gnome_ and he says in reply Yes and No. That was me standing but His  Forge points at the Gnome sitting with him Machine that spoke and kept my voice from being heard.  Forge shakes his gloved fist and then flicks some pie at Froud accidently hitting Poe instead.


----------



## Cepter (Mar 25, 2004)

Conversation seems to be happening, and Dorian looks up from his beer to take it in. In his typical fashion, he latches onto one thing and ignores the rest, focusing in with sighted precision on the part that may have some bearing on his own future.

"What's that about the Professors? I've only been here a few days, but none of them seemed particularly crazed to me"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 25, 2004)

Forge shakes his head. That's because your new. wait till you et to be here a year


----------



## ShortAssassin (Mar 25, 2004)

Buri nodded with mock seriousness.

"I see. A machine eh? Tell me master gnome", he said turning to address the gnome, "how were you able to construct a machine that so perfectly mimics the voice of a bellicos dwarf? And that sounds SO passionate about pastries?"

Buri risked a sideways glance at the dwarf, fighting to keep a smile from his face.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 25, 2004)

ShortAssassin said:
			
		

> "I see. A machine eh? Tell me master gnome", he said turning to address the gnome, "how were you able to construct a machine that so perfectly mimics the voice of a bellicos dwarf? And that sounds SO passionate about pastries?'





Smiling, Froud answers 'Well, as to the first part, getting Forge's voice right was a difficult task. I did happen upon an old drunk and flatulent half-orc at the docks, however, and used his snoring and farting as a base for Forge's voice, thus being able to fine tune the machine. As to the second part...I think that perhaps the _ghost_ of a halfling may have taken up residence withing the gears and cogs...'


----------



## ShortAssassin (Mar 25, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Smiling, Froud answers 'Well, as to the first part, getting Forge's voice right was a difficult task. I did happen upon an old drunk and flatulent half-orc at the docks, however, and used his snoring and farting as a base for Forge's voice, thus being able to fine tune the machine. As to the second part...I think that perhaps the _ghost_ of a halfling may have taken up residence withing the gears and cogs...'



"Ah, I see.  Ingenius.  The halfing theory seems to be quite a stretch, but an interesting theory nonetheless.  I'm afraid I didn't catch your name master gnome.  I am Buri.  I believe I have seen you around campus the last few days along with the some of your dining party."

Buri turned towards the dwarf.  "And well met to you master Forge."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 25, 2004)

Forge is sputtering mad. the whisps of steam wafting off his head could boil water. Red faced he says I don't know why I put up with you. I just don't. He stares at Froud for a moment with his favorite _I'm gonna make me a Gnome sandwich_ look and them just sits back and lets it wash over him


----------



## Cepter (Mar 25, 2004)

Dorian rolls his eyes at the conversation, visibly slightly annoyed at the waste of valuable resources, time, and talent in the creation of something apparently so...pointless.

I assume there are rules against inflicting any...permenant harm, if I had to guess.


----------



## ShortAssassin (Mar 25, 2004)

Ooc: Cepter, maybe it's just me, but that conversation color is really hard to read.  Would you mind changing to a lighter color?


----------



## Cepter (Mar 26, 2004)

OOC: Never! I love my slate gray!

Okay, I can probably find something else.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 26, 2004)

ShortAssassin said:
			
		

> Ooc: Cepter, maybe it's just me, but that conversation color is really hard to read.  Would you mind changing to a lighter color?



It's not just you.


----------



## ShortAssassin (Mar 26, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> It's not just you.



Ooc:
See?  Even the dawrf can't read it with his darkvision.  

Thanks Cepter.


----------



## loxmyth (Mar 26, 2004)

*~Miriah*



			
				Seonaid said:
			
		

> Miriah nods and smiles at Ain. "Sure thing, I'll let you know. Now . . . what's on the agenda for the rest of the day?" She looks around the small group.




"I'd love to spend the rest of the day with you, but I need to make my arrangements for the ball.  If you're free this evening, perhaps we could do something then?  A recreational stroll in the park, or a trip to the theatre?"

Next to Ain, Etan and Ares exchanged curious glances, but neither of his companions made a comment.

*~The Hatted Badger*

Poe carefully wiped the pie off the tip off his nose and licked it off his fingers, savouring the taste.  "Looks like my cue to leave, huh?" he said, pushing away from the table.  "See you latah, guys.  And Foge, let me know if you want to talk to my cousin, alwight?"  With those words, he made for the door, nodding in farewell to Hob as he exitted.


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 26, 2004)

Miriah glances at Etan and Ares before nodding amiably to Ain. "I should get back to studying anyway. My thesis is far from finished," she admits with a faint blush. "If you wish to see me tonight, you know how to find me. Fare well, gentlemen," she finishes, standing to address them all.


----------



## loxmyth (Mar 29, 2004)

*~Miriah*

All three of the men stand and give Miriah their regards, though only Ain and Ares accompany her out the gates.  "For a non-gambler, Etan always seems to have one more big race he's got money riding on," Ain explains, glancing at the bright sun above through shaded eyes.  "Just after noon, I should have time to make it to the tailor's.  Till we meet again, Lady Miriah."  With that he gives a sweeping bow, and then is heading off down a side street, Ares in tow.


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 29, 2004)

Miriah nods and curtsies to the two. "Fare well." She then wanders down the street, fairly aimlessly.


----------



## ShortAssassin (Apr 5, 2004)

Buri pulled up a chair at his fellow's table.  He reached back to his original table and grabbed his cooling cup of tea.  Turning back to Forge and the as yet unnamed gnome, he asked "So what plans for today gentlemen?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 5, 2004)

ShortAssassin said:
			
		

> "So what plans for today gentlemen?"



Forge looked at the human and said, Froud and I are off to the Coventry district to fetch ingrediants for one of the Teachers. Want to come with us?


----------



## Uriel (Apr 5, 2004)

Froud finishes his pie and stands to go, letting the Dwarf talk as he swallows the last of his draught.


----------



## ShortAssassin (Apr 5, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Forge looked at the human and said, Froud and I are off to the Coventry district to fetch ingrediants for one of the Teachers. Want to come with us?



"Certainly. I enjoy road trips.  Who are the ingredients for?  What are they?"

Buri downed the last of his tea, checked Dorian's pulse (he had seemed spaced out again), and packed up his belongings to leave.


----------



## loxmyth (Apr 7, 2004)

Miriah planned to head straight to her room or perhaps the library to get some studying done.  Of course, she hadn't planned on bumping into Forge and Froud as they left the _Badger_, accompanied by two young humans.  But that's precisely what happened.

ooc:  Okay, now you're all in one place... let the interaction begin!


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 7, 2004)

"Guys!" Miriah says excitedly. "How are you? What adventure are you on now?" She smiles brightly. "And who are your friends?"


----------



## ShortAssassin (Apr 8, 2004)

Buri stepped out of the Badger and stopped to shield his eyes a moment, letting them adjust to the relative brightness of the daylight.  He heard a woman's voice addressing them and turned to see a petite young woman walking towards the party.

He waited for the dwarf or gnome to answer her question, but when no answer was forthcoming he moved closer to her and with a half bow said "Good day m'lady.  My name is Buri and I do not beleive I've had the pleasure."


----------



## Uriel (Apr 8, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> "Guys!" Miriah says excitedly. "How are you? What adventure are you on now?" She smiles brightly. "And who are your friends?"




'Adventure? Why, we've slayed the most fearsome pie and defeated several pints of ale...Great adventurers are we, eh Forge?'


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 8, 2004)

Forge with bits of pie still in his beard laughs, Yes indeed. More than one pie I should say. Miriah my dear would you like to accompany us to Coventry? I'm to fetch ingredients for a potion for one of the teachers at the Academy.


----------



## Cepter (Apr 8, 2004)

(OOC: Sorry, nearing the end of the nine weeks and there's much grading to be done)

(Part 1, Catching Up. This takes place before the meeting with Miriah)

As the other's moved to leave, Dorian watched for a moment, unsure if this was the best group to fall in with at the school.

"Well, I must begin somewhere," he muttered to himself as he paid for his meal and jogged to catch up with the rather unusual band he seemed to have joined, at least for the moment.

(Part 2, Introducing...)
"Yes, and where exaclty are we going, and what are we picking up when we get there?" Dorian asked the erstwhile leader, if there was one of the group. Somewhat belatedly, he offered his hand to Miriah.

I'm Dorian Veckt, nice to meet you."


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 9, 2004)

Miriah curtsies to Buri and shakes Dorian's hand. "I am Miriah, and this is Mouse." Her rat familiar chitters from the ground. "I'd love to join you." She falls in with the group as they continue. "Did you just meet today? You never mentioned any friends," she says to Froud and Forge.


----------



## Cepter (Apr 10, 2004)

(OOC: I'm going to my in-laws today, may not be able to post again until tommorow afternoon)


----------



## loxmyth (Apr 14, 2004)

So the five students make their way down Primrose Avenue, a wide meandering cobbled boulevard that snakes its way through most of Arcos.  This early in the afternoon, the streets are thronged with people going about their daily business; guards leisurely patrol the streets and peddlers sit on street corners, peddling mundane and exotic wares alike.  Small children play ball in grassy clearings in between buildings, and the town criers hang up new editions of the _Arcosian Tidings_.  It's quite an idyllic day, and still quite warm for Fall.

The district of Coventry itself is dominated by tall multistoried buildings of all kinds of unusual shapes and arrangements.   The people in this part of the city tended to dress quite richly, and individuals being driven around in horse drawn carriages were a more common sight.  Eventually, Forge stops before a solid red-bricked hexagonal two-storied building.  The sign above the store proclaims in bold Common letters:

J. Ilwood Murmal and Sons, Apocathery & Oddities

Across the street, an elegant looking woman in a red silk gown and bonnet who sat in front of the building facing the apocatheries' seemed to perk up in interest at the new arrivals.


----------



## ShortAssassin (Apr 15, 2004)

"So this is the place.  What a oddly shaped building."

Buri felt a small tingle in the back of his mind and nonchalantly looked up to see BP coming to perch on the top of a building across the street.  He allowed a small smile to show when he saw a piece of glass in BP's beak. Whenever BP felt he had important business to attend to, it was almost always about something shiny.


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 15, 2004)

Miriah looks at the sign and practically squeals in excitement. "Come on, guys, let's go in!" she says and pulls (or pushes) open the door.


----------



## Cepter (Apr 16, 2004)

Dorian walks briskly into the store, muttering thanks towards Miriah as he does. He hasn't really had much time to check out the local shops yet, so he takes a moment to look around the store, looking for anything of interest while the others get what the professor ahs asked for.


----------



## loxmyth (Apr 17, 2004)

As Miriah pulls the door open it brushes against a small brass bell over the door, which chimes tinnily.  Stepping into the building, they are plunged into a densely packed store, with rows of clausterphobic shelves, filled with trinkets, stoppered flasks and exotic nick-nacks.  The light in the store is dim, the only substantial light coming from candles that seem to be placed haphazardly throughout the store.  There's a musty air about the place as well, the smell of old paper mixed with an earthy scent.

"And how may ol'Jim help you, this fine day?" comes a croak from the back.  A wizened old halfling, bent with age and shrouded in a brown woollen robe hobbled from around a corner.  Candlelight glinted off his shiny bald pate, and  a thick grey mustache hid his lips from view.  "If you've come for crocodilian gel or Deviltongue, I'm fresh all out, but there's still plenty of other delights to be had, believe you me."


----------



## Uriel (Apr 17, 2004)

Froud wanders the aisles, looking at the shelves for anything <Search> of especially fun-worthiness. Chewing on a piece of licorice, he loos to Forge and Miriah, wondering what the Mages wanted from the place.


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 17, 2004)

Miriah wanders the store, a rapt expression on her face. Whenever she encounters anything precious and/or rare, she lets out a breath slowly and studies the object closely without touching.


----------



## ShortAssassin (Apr 18, 2004)

OOC: I'm outta town this week.  I'll try to post, but I'll be back Saturday.


----------



## loxmyth (Apr 22, 2004)

Dorian looks about the store, but most of the items seem beyond him.  Rows of potions, charms and talsimans and strange creatures seem to line the walls.  He does notice a dagger of exceptional quality hanging on the wall, however, made of a steel that seems to have a slight purplish hue to it.

Rummaging through the aisles, Uriel manages to find several items of note: a pouch of yellow powder that can be used as a muscle relaxant and also is itchy to bare skin; A dark, foul-smelling, goopy concotion in a stoppered bottle that works as a powerful glue for exactly one hour; and a faintly glowing bug the size of Froud's fist, stoppered in a glass jar, idly chewing away at a leaf of paper.

Miriah also goes through the aisles, though different items catch her eye.  A jewel like a mutifaceted gem the solid colour of pearl sparkled from it's nautilus shell holding.  A slender branch with bark of bronze and silver leaves sat on another shelf, positively brimming with arcane power.  She also sees an expensive looking necklace with a wooden turtle pendant, mystic symbols written on the shell.

"Anything catch yer eyes?" the old halfling asks politely.  "Ol' Jim can set you up nice."


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 23, 2004)

"What are these?" Miriah breathes, motioning to each of the three objects in turn. "And how much do they cost?"


----------



## Cepter (Apr 23, 2004)

Once the halfling proprietor has finished answering the young lady's questions, Dorian calls him over to the dagger.

"Can you tell me what was used in the forging of this dagger that gave this purple sheen to the steel, and what properties, if any, it possesses beyond the norm?"


----------



## loxmyth (Apr 23, 2004)

The halfling's smooth face is split by a wide grin.  "Ah, excellent taste you've got, miss.  Exotic magical artifacts, one and all.  This," he says, motioning at the nautilus ensconced pearl-jem, "was purportedly crafted by a forgotten merfolk artisan-mage for his human lover.  Submerge it in water and it glows eerily until it dries, giving you light to see by in the deepest darkness.  As an added benefit, as long as you are touching it, you can breathe water as if it were air!"  Then he moved to the metallic branch, picked it up and swished it through the air as a conductor would swing a baton.  "An elvin wand from the Castari region.  When twirled in the correct fashion and the correct words are spoken, it can cause vegetation to take on a life of its own, and ensare your enemies - or your friends, if you are so inclined."  He carefully replaces the wand on its stand, and shuffles over to the last item.  "Ah, now this is a true find.  You could do worse than to leave with this medallion, in these dangerous times.  I know a proper young woman like yourself is unlikely to find herself in trouble, but if trouble came knocking, all you'd have to do is touch the pendant and speak the magic word, and the mightiest blows will glance off your skin as if it were the greatest full plate."  He pauses for a moment, his expression quizzical.  "As for price, miss, how much were you looking to spend?"

To Dorian's question, he shrugged slightly.  "The man who sold it to me claims it was tempered with dragonsblood, but who can say?  It is without a doubt magical, however.  Light as a feather, but hits as hard as a hammer.  Only the best in construction my boy, and if you buy it you'll be the envy of your friends, Jim guarantees."


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 23, 2004)

"Oh," Miriah blushes. "I don't actually have any, uh, money. Not to be able to afford something like that."


----------



## Cepter (Apr 24, 2004)

Dorian looks the knife over as the shopkeeper speaks, as though hoping it's magic will reveal itself.

"Dragon's blood you say. I wonder what breed of dragon. Do you perhaps have a practice dummy I could try the weapon on?"


----------



## ShortAssassin (Apr 25, 2004)

Buri gave his head a shake to clear it.  Never had he seen so many odd and wonderful things in one place before!

"This place is amazing!  Forge?  What are we here for exactly?", he said as he moved throught he isles, looking for the dwarf.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 25, 2004)

OoC:Man, we are those kids that go to Guitar Center, play on a 3K guitar and then just buy picks and leave...hehe

IC

Froud continues to shake this, peer at that, all the while waiting for Forge and the young Miss to finish their shopping. His mind was on grander things,_Adventure_...


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 25, 2004)

Miriah looks around some more, but with a bit of regret.

[Well, we don't have the cash lying around for this stuff. I mean, Miriah could get some from her family, but she personally doesn't have enough.  Hehee.]


----------



## loxmyth (Apr 27, 2004)

The old halfling nods knowingly.  "From the look of you, Jim'd guess you were a student of the arcane, is that right miss?  Maybe we could work out a deal.  Can you scribe scrolls or brew potions?  If you're willing to make a few items for me, maybe we could have an exchange.  Or if you've got anything for trade, that'd work too."

To Dorian, he directs to another corner of the store, where a halfling-sized practice dummy awaits.  The weapon is light in his hands, and his testing blows seem to land with more force than he puts into the thrust.

Forge moved forward with uncharacteristic quietness, and handed a note to the shopkeeper, who took it and read it an inch from his face.  "Hmmm, Jim's got just what you're looking for, young man."  He moved to the back to rummage around for a few moments, giving the companions a few moments to talk.


----------



## ShortAssassin (Apr 27, 2004)

Buri walked towards Miriah as she was talking with the old halfling.  He overheard their conversation and caught Miriah's eye as Jim walked away.

"A trade huh?  Well, what do you think Miriah?  We all took that basic scribing class at school.  I'm sure we could do something he would want between the group of us."


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 27, 2004)

Miriah nods thoughtfully. "I would be willing to look into it. Is there something you want from here? I like a lot of thee things, but I don't really _need_ any of them . . ."


----------



## Cepter (Apr 30, 2004)

Dorian completes his testing of the dagger, suitably impressed with its performance.

"Too bad dragon's blood isn't exactly a common reagent. Still, one dragon could produce a sizeable quantity..." he mutters to himself as he walks back towards the others, catching only the tail of the conversation.

"Who are you considering doing a favor for?"


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 30, 2004)

"The storekeep, Jim."


----------



## ShortAssassin (May 1, 2004)

Whoops!  Double post.


----------



## ShortAssassin (May 1, 2004)

"I don't really have any need of them, no.  If there is one you have your eye on though, I can help you get it if you need the help and I can do the task."


----------



## Seonaid (May 2, 2004)

Miriah casts a longing glance around the store. "No . . .," she says reluctantly. "But let's keep this place in mind for the future, shall we?" She perks up a bit and browses until the others finish.


----------



## Cepter (May 2, 2004)

"Let's not be quite so hasity. After all, we don't even know what he would be interested in having done yet. While none of us have an immediate need for the things we're looking at, that's no reason to not even inquire about an exchange of services for goods."

Dorian pauses as he finishes, almost surprised that he said so much at one time. But, when he had grasped what was being said, it seemed almost silly to dismiss the idea before it had gone anywhere. After all, how often do you know exactly what you might need in the future? Better to do what you can to be rpepared than to simply write off a potentially beneficial deal.


----------



## loxmyth (May 3, 2004)

There was some rustling and creaking from the back, and then Jim emerged from the back room, toting a package bundled in brown sackcloth and wrapped in string.  "Well, here you go young man," the storekeep said brightly, handing the package over to Forge.  "That'll be a single gold crown."

Then he turned to Dorian.  "So young man, does the dagger test to your satisfaction?  It's magic, sure as I've said, and now maybe you'll believe Ol' Jim next time he tells you a tale?"

"And you, miss," he addresses Miriah, "Have you considered my offer?  It's open to any of you, if you happen to be mages."


----------



## ShortAssassin (May 3, 2004)

"Dorian has a good point.  Maybe we should ask what price would be accepted for these items then decide from there"


----------



## Seonaid (May 3, 2004)

Miriah shrugs and looks at the others. "You want to inquire about the price for these things?"


----------



## Cepter (May 6, 2004)

"I would, but he asked for a mage's help. I just work metal," Dorian replied, seeming less sure of himself now that it was not his skills for the offering.


----------



## ShortAssassin (May 6, 2004)

"Fair enough Dorian.  You shouldn't sell yourself short though, it may be that we will need some metal work done." Buri reassured Dorian, giving him a small pat on the back.

"I say we find out the full details of what this transaction may entail.  Even though we don't NEED any of this stuff, I can see it being useful to have, just in case"


----------



## Cepter (May 7, 2004)

(OOC: Out of town for the weekend, so not sure if I'll be able to post.)


----------



## Seonaid (May 7, 2004)

Miriah takes the initiative and goes to speak with Jim. "What kinds of services would you request? We don't have anything in mind, but perhaps you had some ideas?"


----------



## loxmyth (May 7, 2004)

Jim smiles pleasantly at Miriah as he walks over to a halfling-sized desk, crowded with ledgers of all sorts.  "I'm always on the look out for new merchandise, miss.  Wonders of the like you've had your eye on don't move quite so quick as, say, a love potion or healing salve.  According to the records," he says, flipping through one of the ledgers and running a finger down a ratty page, "I could always use scrolls.  First sphere scrolls I'll buy off you for 25 crowns a spell, while second sphere going rate is 150 crowns.  Potions go for pretty much the same rate.  Other odds and ends and charms are negotiable.  What do y'think, miss?"


----------



## Seonaid (May 7, 2004)

She frowns slightly in concentration. "Hm . . . What do you think, guys?" She turns to look at the others. "I could make some scrolls, I guess, though it would take time."


----------



## ShortAssassin (May 9, 2004)

"Yes, we could do some scrolls.  Between the two of us I'm sure we must have something he would be willing to buy.  I say we give it a go.  It'll be good practice for class too."


----------



## Seonaid (May 11, 2004)

Miriah rolls her eyes a bit. "Class," she mutters, but she smiles.


----------



## loxmyth (May 12, 2004)

Jim gives the pair a satisfied grin.  "Well then, Ol' Jim'll be happy to do business with you lot in the near future.  Look, don't be strangers, I'm getting on in years and I'm not as quick as I used to be, but that doesn't mean I don't enjoy the company you know.  And you should be careful when you leave; this area's not as safe as it was in my younger days.  Why, the murderer caught a young woman from across the way not a week ago.  Of course, I hear the brute's behind bars now, but it pays to be careful, I say."


----------



## ShortAssassin (May 12, 2004)

"The Murderer?"

Buri looked around uneasily.  He didn't feel as safe as he felt a minute ago.  "This is news to me, I'm new in these parts.  Would some one fill me in?"


----------



## Seonaid (May 12, 2004)

Miriah nods but looks to the other two to answer Buri's questions.


----------



## Cepter (May 13, 2004)

Dorian, who had been looking around (mostly at the ground) as he learned that he would be unable to help in the barter, looks back up again at the mention of the murder.


----------



## loxmyth (May 14, 2004)

ShortAssassin said:
			
		

> "The Murderer?"
> 
> Buri looked around uneasily.  He didn't feel as safe as he felt a minute ago.  "This is news to me, I'm new in these parts.  Would some one fill me in?"




"You must've been living under a rock if you haven't heard.  The gossip's all over the streets, and it's even been news in the Tidings," Jim crows, waving his walking stick at Buri.  "Well, yet another telling of the story won't hurt anyone.  There's been a string of murders over the last two weeks, and the guards suspect it's the work of one man, because of the killings have all been the same fashion.  Brutally cut down with some heavy bladed weapon, likely orc-work.  Body parts missing in some cases.  That was the case with the girl across the way - they say she was only identified by the birthmark on her leg."  The old man paused, apparently choked up with the memory.  He dabbed at the corner of an eye and swallowed before continuing his musings.

"Poor girl, she'd come in here sometimes for a trinket or potion.  Beautiful lass, with the most bewitching green eyes...  He was a cunning one, that killer.  Dodged the guard for a good long time, and killed at least seven and possibly more - there are a few people that went missing in the last little while including a young halfling girl.  Likely dead, every last one of them.  But now he's behind bars as I hear it, and he'll be a head shorter in a couple of days.  Of that we can be thankful."


----------



## ShortAssassin (May 14, 2004)

Buri flinched as Jim recalled the brutality of the murders.  For a moment he very much wished he was back at home, plowing his fields, where such things never happened.

"So Jim, how did they finaly catch this man?  How did they finally find him and link him to the murders?  Who is he?"


----------



## loxmyth (May 14, 2004)

"Couple of local boys caught him dumping the body of his eighth victim in the Westering," Jim explains.  "One of the brave lads yelled for the guards, while the other tracked him to his hideout, leading the guards back once they arrived.  As for who he is, he's a murdering orcish brute, that's who!"


----------



## ShortAssassin (May 14, 2004)

"Surely there is additional investigation now to ensure they have the right man though.  They would not have locked up this man on the say of two young boys, would they?  And as to his true identity, I would think that would be also most important.  I am not so quick to judge a man by his bloodlines or the past actions of those bloodlines."


----------



## Uriel (May 14, 2004)

OoC:Er...is Argent gone from this one?

IC

Froud hums to himself, watching with feigned interest as his companions buy knick-knacks and brick-a-brack from this seller of arcane oddities.
Listening to the Shopkeeper, something just didn't ring true about the story of the _Killer_.


----------



## loxmyth (May 14, 2004)

"Makes as no difference to me," Jim says with a shrug, suddenly irritable.  "What do I look like, Master of the Guard?  Of course the guard is investigating him, that's why he hasn't lost his head yet.  But make no mistake, a murderer is a murderer, no matter who he may be."


----------



## ShortAssassin (May 15, 2004)

OOC: I don't know Uriel.  I had assumed Argent and yourself had perished questing in some far off land or somesuch.  Does anyone have his email?  I know my "instant" reminder likes to turn itself off every now and again.  Maybe he's suffered the same.


IC: "Well you'll excuse my saying so Jim, but you seem rather affected by this, regardless of what you say.  If there's something you're reluctant to speak of <sense motive roll> I can assure you we will hold anything you say in the strictest of confidences."


----------



## Seonaid (May 15, 2004)

Miriah frowns at the talk of executing the murderer. _Surely there's another way . . ._ Her thoughts are disrupted by the continuation of the conversation. She sidles over to Froud. "What are you thinking?" she murmurs.

[There are no more instant notifications. Also, the function where you can see a member's email is turned off too. Argent is around, I think, but perhaps no longer in this one?]


----------



## Cepter (May 16, 2004)

Dorian rises to the defense of the shop keeper, his own family history during the war coming to the surface in a flash, before he cn really consider his response too much.

"If the man doesn't want to talk about it, there's no need to badger him. We can ask the guard captain if any of you have questions about the case, though I'm inclined to agree  that an orc in these parts was probably up to some kind of no good."


----------



## loxmyth (May 17, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> OoC:Er...is Argent gone from this one?




ooc: We can continue this discussion here.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 19, 2004)

Just a bump to let you know I'm still here. I catch up asap.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 20, 2004)

After wandering around for a time and looking at all of the interesting objects Forge steps up to the Halfling and hands him the note he recieved from the professor. I'm Forge Ironsong. It was my friends Mariah and Froud and I that caught the Half Orc. I'm here to retrieve this from you for one of the professors at the school.


----------



## ShortAssassin (May 20, 2004)

Buri looked over at Forge, amazed.  "It was you guys that caught the murderer?  Well, I guess I'll have to take it on good faith that everything is on the up and up then.  I'm sorry for the grilling Jim, I just like to know that justice is done for all, not only the ones who write the laws.  My apologies."


----------



## Seonaid (May 21, 2004)

Miriah smiles at Buri.


----------



## loxmyth (May 21, 2004)

ShortAssassin said:
			
		

> <sense motive roll>



The elderly halfling was obviously upset, but Buri could discern no ulterior motive.

Jim scoffs at Forge's words, unbelieving for a moment, but there must be something in the Dwarf's face that hints of truth for he nods sagely and gives him a wry smile.  "So, you're the one, eh?  Perhaps one day you'll regale an old man with the tale of it."  He looks at Forge with a new light, obviously impressed.

"As for you," he says, waving a crooked finger at Buri, "I'll accept your apologies.  But maybe you'll accept the word of your companion that a murderer needs to be brought to justice."

ooc: Argent, Forge has already been given the ingredients, all he has left to do is pay for them.


----------



## ShortAssassin (May 21, 2004)

Buri frowned at the finger wagging at him.  "That justice needs to be done was never in question."

Buri gave a stiff half bow to Jim, turned on his heel and walked back down the isle.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 21, 2004)

Forge beams at the compliment and payes for the goods. May you live as long as you choose Master Jim.  The mage says. 

Well my friends where to next? I need to get the ingredients back to the school but from there as far as I know my day is free. Forge gets a sour look on his face, Except for my essay on arcanoponics. Who cares about magical plants anyway.


----------



## Seonaid (May 21, 2004)

Miriah hides a smile. "Let's return the ingredients first. Then we'll be free for the rest of the day."


----------



## ShortAssassin (May 26, 2004)

"Yes, let's get back to the school.  I still have much of this city to explore and today's as good a day as any." Buri said as he walked up to Forge and Mariah.


----------



## Cepter (May 29, 2004)

Dorian simply nods his agreement as he joins the others.


----------



## loxmyth (Jun 1, 2004)

Following Professor Delamara's instructions, Forge drew a stoppered vial from his robes and added the ingredients to it.  The brew within the container boiled and swirled as it reacted and let off a slightly unpleasant, musky odour.  If Forge's alchemy classes were any indication, it would be another hour or two before the potion was fully ready.  Of course, ready to do what was the main question, as neither Delamara nor Midwinter had bothered to mention it.  Perhaps they expected him to identify it using the techniques he had learned in his classes, but setting up the needed materials would take another hour or two.

As Dorian pushes the door open he comes face to face with a woman garbed in a red silken gown and matching bonnet.  Startled, she straightened slightly as she looked from Dorian to his companions.  "Excuse m-me," she stuttered, "but do you think I could have a moment of your t-time?"


----------



## Cepter (Jun 2, 2004)

"Certainly miss. What can I do for you?"

The words come out in a jumble, reflecting Dorian's surprise at the sudden meeting.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 3, 2004)

Feh! This smells worse than Froud's "night emissions". I wonder what It could be? Forge ponders as he waits for the potion to steep. 

He will set up his meger alchemy supplies that he has from class and analyse the concoccion when it has reached it's potency.


----------



## loxmyth (Jun 4, 2004)

Cepter said:
			
		

> "Certainly miss. What can I do for you?"
> 
> The words come out in a jumble, reflecting Dorian's surprise at the sudden meeting.




The girl studies Dorian with cool green eyes for a moment, before speaking.  "My m-mistress would like to speak with you," she said, "A-all of you, if it pleases."


----------



## ShortAssassin (Jun 4, 2004)

loxmyth said:
			
		

> The girl studies Dorian with cool green eyes for a moment, before speaking. "My m-mistress would like to speak with you," she said, "A-all of you, if it pleases."



Buri came up beside Dorian and gave a quick bow.  "Good day to you miss.  I couldn't help but overhear.  Who would your mistress be, if I may ask?"


----------



## loxmyth (Jun 4, 2004)

ShortAssassin said:
			
		

> Buri came up beside Dorian and gave a quick bow.  "Good day to you miss.  I couldn't help but overhear.  Who would your mistress be, if I may ask?"




"I'd rather not answer that here," the woman replied frankly.  "You wouldn't know her name anyhow, she tends to stay out of public sight.  B-but if you're worried for your safety, all of you should come.  She can't kill you all before at least some of you get away, could she?  I-If she meant to kill you, I mean."  Despite her strange attempt at allaying their fears, she seems harmless to Buri, if a little eccentric.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 5, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Feh! This smells worse than Froud's "night emissions". I wonder what It could be? Forge ponders as he waits for the potion to steep.





Ignoring Forge's attempt at levity, Froud stays quiet, scribbling away in his ledger, occassionally rubbing his chin with ink stained hands and then adding some note or other...


----------



## Cepter (Jun 6, 2004)

"I can't speak for the others, but I will certainly accompany you to see your mistress," Dorian says, overlooking the odd comments from the obviously frightened young woman.


----------



## ShortAssassin (Jun 6, 2004)

loxmyth said:
			
		

> "I'd rather not answer that here," the woman replied frankly. "You wouldn't know her name anyhow, she tends to stay out of public sight. B-but if you're worried for your safety, all of you should come. She can't kill you all before at least some of you get away, could she? I-If she meant to kill you, I mean." Despite her strange attempt at allaying their fears, she seems harmless to Buri, if a little eccentric.



Buri raised an eyebrow at the strange comment.  "Riiiight.  Ok then," he said, turning to the others, "are we all ready to go visit the crazy house?  Make sure you keep your 'visitor' badge on, or you won't get back out!"

He turned back to the woman.  "What kind of thing is that to say?  You might want to quantify that remark a bit before we go.  I won't be walking into some dragon's nest or harpie lair, just so you know."


----------



## Cepter (Jun 7, 2004)

Dorian looks down at Buri, visibly irritated in his naivety.

"Surely you can't believe that this obviously frightened young lady is leading us into a trap? I for one am sure she has a very good reason for wanting to talk about whatever this is in private."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 7, 2004)

Forge looks up from the potion and for the first time realises that there is a guest in the room. My apologies madam. I was preoccupied. I will come to speak to your mistress but I must wait until this potion is done. Can we meet her in .. say 3 hours?


----------



## ShortAssassin (Jun 7, 2004)

Cepter said:
			
		

> Dorian looks down at Buri, visibly irritated in his naivety.
> 
> "Surely you can't believe that this obviously frightened young lady is leading us into a trap? I for one am sure she has a very good reason for wanting to talk about whatever this is in private."



"The 'I'm sure she can't kill you all' thing doesn't give you pause?  It doesn't bother you?  People don't just say things like that Dorian."  Buri looked the young lady up and down.  "I agree she looks harmless, but still...."


----------



## loxmyth (Jun 7, 2004)

"I-I didn't mean it like that," the girl assures Buri, her cheeks going red with embarassment.  "What I meant t-to say is that if you're worried about b-being hurt, I promise my mistress will do you no ph-physical harm."



			
				Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Forge looks up from the potion and for the first time realises that there is a guest in the room. My apologies madam. I was preoccupied. I will come to speak to your mistress but I must wait until this potion is done. Can we meet her in .. say 3 hours?




"I-it would just take a few moments of your time, and is very nearby.  Friend d-dwarf, don't you please have but a few moments to spare?  I think this could be im-important."


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 11, 2004)

Miriah looks at the girl, ready to give her a cold shoulder, but at her words she pauses. She stares hard at her, brow furrowed in thought. "I'll go with you," she says after a moment. Mouse merely looks at the newcomer with soulful eyes. Miriah ignores the others except to say, "Come or not, prepare for danger or not. It would be difficult to kill or harm us, as she claims."


----------



## Uriel (Jun 13, 2004)

Froud looks from Forge to the girl and says to his boon companion'What could it hurt,old man? You could always leave Gears to watch over your potion. He's a much better Alchemist than you are anyways.'
Winking at the Owl, Froud pulls out an earthworm from his little tin and tosses it to Gears.


----------



## Cepter (Jun 13, 2004)

Dorian nods, seeing the issue settled enough for his taste. He turns back to Buri for a moment.

"This girl is obviously terrified. She's not in control of her faculties right now. I would hardly call her tongue tied response a threat."


----------



## ShortAssassin (Jun 13, 2004)

Cepter said:
			
		

> Dorian nods, seeing the issue settled enough for his taste. He turns back to Buri for a moment.
> 
> "This girl is obviously terrified. She's not in control of her faculties right now. I would hardly call her tongue tied response a threat."



Buri held up his hands in acquiescence.  "All right, fine.  It doesn't really matter to me one way or the other.  We'll go."


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 13, 2004)

Miriah smiles and turns encouragingly to the frightened girl.


----------



## loxmyth (Jun 14, 2004)

Cepter said:
			
		

> Dorian nods, seeing the issue settled enough for his taste. He turns back to Buri for a moment.
> 
> "This girl is obviously terrified. She's not in control of her faculties right now. I would hardly call her tongue tied response a threat."




"Oh, I'm not terrified, really" the girl protests.  "I just have a speech pr-problem.  But I'm g-glad you'll follow me regrardless."

She leads the group out of Jim's shop, and to the large building across the street; A four-storied mansion that had seen obvious expansion on its sides to fill up the property.  It's sun-bleached white panelled walls were resplendant in the afternoon rays, and the clay-red shingles that tiled the steepled roof and rimmed the windows seemed warm and inviting.  They entered the foyer of the house, and were greeted by a striking, dark-haired young woman who noticed the girl who was leading them and waved them on.  She led them through a large den, which was decorated richly with lace and silk curtains, where a halfling woman played the harp while young couples sat idly around on large plush cushions and conversed.  Carafes of wine and baskets filled with fruits and breads were strewn about, obviously they had stumbled onto some sort of elaborate and expensive party.

The girl wended her way through the guests - well dressed gentlemen and their ladies - as if this was all routine to her, and started up the stairs.  "We'll be going t-to the top," she threw back at the others as she went.


----------



## Cepter (Jun 20, 2004)

Dorian just looks around, somewhat awed by the posh surroundings, a typical small town boy in the city. At least he manages to keep his mouth closed.


----------



## Seonaid (Jun 21, 2004)

Miriah looks around sharply as they pass through the halls and rooms. _What is this place? Who is this girl's mistress?_ She takes the opulence in stride but frowns slightly in thought. _Why is it so important to meet this woman during this party? Or perhaps she is not the one throwing it . . . So many questions!_


----------



## ShortAssassin (Jun 21, 2004)

Buri looks at the people as they pass, trying to see if anyone famous or noteable is here.

[ooc: was there any sort of signage out front?  A "smith" residence kinda thing?]


----------



## loxmyth (Jun 23, 2004)

Buri didn't recognize any of the patrons of the place, but they all shared the pale skin, extravagant clothing and arrogant bearing of the wealthy.  He didn't notice a sign outside the building, either.

The girl led them up three winding passages and stopped outside an ornately carved wooden door, covered in carved floral patterns.  She sharply rapped thrice on the door and then drew it open.

Within was a large room drenched in dimness.  Heavy curtains obscured the windows and let in only enough light to see by.  The smell of roses hung thick in the air.  When their eyes adjusted to the lower light, everyone could make out the figure hunched over an earthenware trough that held a row of flowers.  At first the figure seemed very old; the back was bent, and its movements as it pruned away with its gardening shears were slow, methodical.  But at the sight of the group, it straightened and was a porcelain skinned woman.

Her face was smooth and ageless, and pitch black tresses tumbled down her shoulders, down her back to her waist.  She wore a light blue toga and no jewelry, and her lips were red as blood.  The most striking thing about her however, were her eyes - so light as to be an almost colourless blue or grey.

"Welcome," she greeted in a throaty tenor, "I heard that some among you were the ones to catch the murderer?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 24, 2004)

Forge looks around wondering where the exit door is. When the woman mentions the fact that he and Froud caught the murderer he pushes Froud ahead of him and trys to hide in the back of the group.


----------



## loxmyth (Jun 24, 2004)

Aside from the curtain-covered windows, which seem to run up the length of the wall twice as tall as a man and the door which they entered from, the only other exit is a glass door at the far end of the room, past the woman.  The door is flanked with marble statues of young human warriors in heroic poses, but the room beyond is obscured by the crystal designs etched into it.

The woman awaits an answer patiently.


----------



## ShortAssassin (Jun 24, 2004)

Buri looks over to the others, waiting for one of them to speak up and answer the question.  As he waits he looks around the room, looking for anything out of the ordinary or interesting.

_I wonder why she isn't downstairs with her party guests?_ Buri wondered.  He sniffed the air, seeing if the heavy rose scent was being used to mask any other, less desirable odors.


----------



## Cepter (Jun 24, 2004)

Dorian mimicks Buri's actions, his eyes meeting each of theirs in a silent challenge to declare their actions.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 30, 2004)

OoC:Comp back online...

IC

Smiling, Froud nods enthusiastically and says ' Verily, My Goode Lady. Truly it is an auspicious eve, for right here among you is Forge Ironsong, catcher of skulking murderers.
Froud casts _Dancing Lights_, causing the little yellow,green and blue lights to dance about Forge, highlighting him for all to see, even as he(Froud) steps aside, a gesture of presentation between Forge and the woman already enacted...


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 1, 2004)

[ARGH, sorry for the delay! I missed this one! ]

Miriah studies the woman closely in an attempt to determine who she is. The question catches her off guard, and she is just about to speak when Froud answers for the group. She grins at the group and the woman, highly amused by Froud's antics.


----------



## loxmyth (Jul 7, 2004)

The woman has the ethnic cast of a person from Portos, which is not uncommon; that land borders this one on the east, after all.  Her straight bearing, diction and pale skin made it clear she was high born.

Buri inhaled deeply, but couldn't detect anything but the heady fragrance of dozens of flowers of all shapes and sizes.

After Froud's proclamation, she turned to address Forge directly, her lips curving in a slight smile.  "And what would you say if I told you that you did not, indeed, catch the murderer?  Would you be interested in finding the true criminal, or have you had your fill of adventures?"


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 8, 2004)

Miriah's eyebrows shoot up and she closes her mouth abruptly. "What do you mean, 'didn't catch the murderer'?" she exclaims before the others can speak. Her chin is thrust forward and her hands are clenched at her sides. When she realizes how confrontational she looks, she blushes a bit and deliberately relaxes. Her gaze never leaves the woman's face, however.


----------



## ShortAssassin (Jul 8, 2004)

Buri's eyebrows raised up with the ladies questions, then turned at Miriah's outburst.  He grunted quietly to himself as he remembered the conversation with Jim not an hour before about the validity of the murder suspect."I was not there with my friends when this all took place my lady, but I for one am interested in hearing more.  Please, go on."


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 8, 2004)

Miriah looks at Buri and then turns to the woman. "Yes," she says a bit more calmly, "I would hear more of this as well."


----------



## loxmyth (Jul 9, 2004)

The woman takes a moment to place the shears in on a ledge and picks up a watering can before continuing.  "I see things, from my little perch," she says enigmatically, moving from flower bed to flower bed and sprinkling them.  "I believe I've seen the true killer, and he was not the one you think he is.  I think a trip to the Westering Cemetary might be illuminating."


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 9, 2004)

Miriah's eyes narrow slightly. "Why don't you turn him in, if you've seen him?"


----------



## Uriel (Jul 9, 2004)

Kicking his silent companion in the shins to wake him from whatever reverie currently assailed his mind, Froud smiles and says ' We are far from finished with _adventure_, Lady. lead on to this Cemetary.'


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 10, 2004)

Miriah nods in agreement with Froud, but her gaze stays on the woman, hoping for an answer to her question.


----------



## Cepter (Jul 10, 2004)

"Certainly you don't expect a woman of such refinement to go put herself at risk, do you? I'm sure we can find the cemetary just fine," Dorian says to Froud incredulously. He knew that in his home town, such upper class people rarely ventured out at all, and when they did it was under more guard than a group of students could provide. He does, however, turn back to face the woman and ask her a question as well.

"Though we should know what we are looking for. What are we to see in the cemetary?"


----------



## loxmyth (Jul 19, 2004)

"Quite right," the woman concurs with Dorian, an amused grin on her face, and returns her gaze to Miriah.  "The only reason I sought your group out was because you attempted to find the murderer once before.  I thought you'd have an interest in finding the guilty party, perhaps with some corroborating evidence this time."

To Dorian, she says, "I have seen the figure make his escape into the cemetary, so I should think it is a good place to begin your search.  The many crypts and mausoleums give one a great many hiding places.  You may wish to bring torches and crossbows, for illumination and defense.  I do not lie when I say that he will likely be a formidable opponent.  If you think it will help, send for the guard, but I suspect the murderer will be long gone before they all arrive."

ooc: I apologize for not keeping up to date on this.  I've been quite busy for the last several weeks, and I'm going on vacation for two weeks this Saturday, so I won't likely be posting during that time either.  In the mean time, I'll try to progress the story as far as I can.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 19, 2004)

Miriah appraises the woman again. "Do you have the torches and crossbows to lend us, then, or would you wash your hands of this whole deal?"

[It's all good. I'm having fun, so I'll stick around.]


----------



## loxmyth (Jul 21, 2004)

"Torches I can give you," she replies, nodding to the young woman who brought you here.  "Corsica, would you please?"  Corsica curtsies and disappears downstairs.  Turning back to Miriah, the noble woman adds, "But as for crossbows, I'm afraid you'll have to use your own resources.  This isn't the town barracks, and I'm not an army quartermaster.  I merely suggest you have a means to protect yourself in case this one does not come as easily as the last."


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 22, 2004)

Miriah nods agreeably and waits in polite silence until Corsica returns with the torches.


----------



## loxmyth (Aug 11, 2004)

Corsica returns with enough unlit torches for everyone and hands them out silently.

"Watch out," her mistress warns.  "He's been able to fool the guard all this time, he could be a tricky one to corner."  And with that she turns away, regarding her flowers once more.  Corsica opens the door to lead our heroes back through the building.

ooc:  Ok, I'm back!  Hopefully we can pick up where we left off.


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 12, 2004)

Miriah takes her torch(es?). "Thank you," she says to the woman's back. She then follows Corsica, mulling the situation over in her mind. When they finally leave the building, she turns to the others. "To the cemetary?"

[Yay! Welcome back. Unfortunately, I'm having trouble getting online, and it won't be resolved until the 25th or so. I might not be able to get online until then. ]


----------



## ShortAssassin (Aug 18, 2004)

"I think that would be an excellent idea".  Buri took his share of torch(es) from Corsica as well, and made to leave the room as well.

OOC: Sorry for the long absence.  Stoats you know....  Anyway, what time of day is it right now?


----------



## loxmyth (Aug 20, 2004)

ooc: To clarify, there are five torches, enough so that each of you can have one.  The time is early evening, but it's still very bright out.


----------



## ShortAssassin (Aug 20, 2004)

Buri glanced out a nearby window and said to the group "If we're to go today, we had best be going.  I don't want to be there after dark if I can help it."


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 22, 2004)

Miriah nods. "We definitely don't want to be there too late in the dark. Let's get going. We might want to get some more supplies, crossbows or something, as the lady said." She blushes a bit. "I don't have anything that would be of use, but I could perhaps buy something? Maybe it would be best if we went tomorrow . . ."


----------



## Cepter (Aug 23, 2004)

(OOC: Before I respond, does our Rogue's gallery thread still exist? I've changed computers since the alst time we were going, and my character sheet is gone.)


----------



## loxmyth (Aug 24, 2004)

ooc: Cepter, I've updated the Divine Records entry for this game so that it points to the current location of all the relevant threads.  The rogue's gallery can be found here.


----------



## Cepter (Aug 24, 2004)

"Yes, we will need weapons and equipment, since whoever this is most likely will not hesitate to use force, especially if cornered."

Dorian taps impatiently, eager to get moving. He is sure that another filthy orc is at the bottom of this, and he is quite ready to prove himself right.


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 24, 2004)

"All right," she replies. "Do you know of a good place to get such things?" She moves off toward the center of town as she speaks. "I don't have a ton of money, but I have some."


----------



## loxmyth (Aug 25, 2004)

ooc: Dorian knows of a weapon shop that sells sturdy but affordable gear, about fifteen minutes or so from the cemetary.


----------



## Cepter (Aug 25, 2004)

Dorian nods to Miriah quickly. 

"Yes, there is a shop near the cemetary. Their goods aren't much to look at, but their solidly made and the price is reasonable."

He then pauses, considering if they have time to return to the dorms so he can collect his armor and his axe, or if he should just pick up something in the short term and resell it or melt it down later.


----------



## ShortAssassin (Aug 25, 2004)

"I don't have much money, certainly not enough to be making such purchases.  If you would like to go then I have no objection though.  I am however of the mind that it would be best if we avoided any direct contact with this person and maybe gathered some new evidence to give to the authorities.  This is after all a wanted murderer we're looking for."


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 26, 2004)

Miriah nods vigorously. "I agree! Let's go by the cemetary and see what we can find without getting too far in."


----------



## Cepter (Aug 28, 2004)

Dorian scowls, prefering to walk in armed and prepared, but seeing that there's no way to make preparations and move swiftly enough to find the one behind the murders. He sighs, praying that strength will serve if it comes to blows.

"Alright, but we better move fast. It'll be dark soon, and I don't intend to traipse around a cemetary at night with no arms or armor while chasing a murderer."


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 28, 2004)

Miriah nods again and sets off to the cemetary. She is nervous, and it shows in the way she looks around them suspiciously at everyone and everything. Mouse sits on her shoulder and her tail is curled protectively around Miriah's neck. Every so often, Miriah reaches up to absently stroke her familiar's back.


----------



## ShortAssassin (Aug 31, 2004)

Buri tags along, apparently more at ease than Miriah, less grumpy than Dorian, and more vocal than Froud or Forge.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 1, 2004)

*I have returned.*

Forge stands behind Miriah and whispers to her You've nothing to fear. We'll keep you safe. Just as long as Froud's not here were all going to be fine. He says and gives her a wink.


----------



## loxmyth (Sep 2, 2004)

The march over to the cemetary doesn't seem to take very long, though the long hand of the clock on Westering Tower makes more than three-quarters of its circuit before the group arrived outside of the black iron wrought fences that surround the dreary plot of land.  Despite the weather being abnormally warm, a chill runs down each of your backs as you regard the field of tombstones, mausoleums and crypts populate it.  They seem long forgotten.

The entrance is a rusting arched gate that swings idly ajar, and sound seems strangely muted within the confines of the graveyard.  Beyond the gate, to the right, you can see a row of stone and marble crypts where the weathly have paid to make their final resting grounds, and to the right sits a lonely wooden shack.  It is adjacent to a larger stone building with a massive chimney towering over its roof.


----------



## Cepter (Sep 5, 2004)

(OOC: So Is Dorian totally unarmed? I probably shou8ld ahve asked this earlier, but he's going to be much less useful if there's a problem without at least his hammer, even if he doesn't have his urgosh (which I could imgine him not carrying around town)


----------



## ShortAssassin (Sep 7, 2004)

Buri looked around the beginning of the graveyard.  "Well, I would think that if there is anyone here, they would take shelter indoors instead of sleeping on a freshly turned grave.  Maybe we should start with the buildings?  The shack first perhaps?  If they're not there I'm sure they would have left some sign of their stay."


----------



## loxmyth (Sep 8, 2004)

ooc: Cepter, I was operating under the assumption that you were all completely disarmed, but I'll allow Dorian his hammer.


----------



## Cepter (Sep 9, 2004)

OOC: Whatever you want on that. If I have to use bare hands, then so be it. For future reference, Dorian is proud of the hammer as a symbol of his craft and a gift from his father, so he does tend to carry it around. But if you'd rather we go unarmed here, that makes perfect sense, and I didn't state Dorian's preference sooner.


----------



## Uriel (Sep 15, 2004)

OoC: Well, Froud would have expected to keep his Spanner, but the only other weaponthat he carries is a dagger (his crossbow would be back in the dorms).

IG

'Perhaps the Murderer is some sort of _Undead_. A Ghoulish skulker in the Night,eh? That would be inpleasant...'
Smiling, Froud takes his torch and moves forward, cheery as ever.


----------



## loxmyth (Sep 17, 2004)

ooc: Cepter & Uriel, Dorian has his hammer and Froud his spanner.  As the two non-magic users, I've decided I won't take away your means of combat unless I make it clear beforehand.  Also for clarity's sake, I will point out that though it is early evening, darkness hasn't actually fallen yet.

Buri leads the way into the cemetary, pushing open the massive arched gate.  It squeaks loudly in protest, but swings open easily nonetheless.  Striding down a lane of graves, the young conjurer makes his way straight for the shack.  As he nears, he can hear voices from within.

The first voice is that of a young man, clearly frightened.  "I've had my fill of this business," he protests. "I want no more to do with you or him."
The second voice is also male, but this one was deeper and full of confidence.  "You'll stay, if you know what's good for you.  The hangman's noose doesn't care one whit for your father's wealth - if they discover you were a party, you'll hang all the same."
At this the other sniffled. "The gods take you, you soulless ghoul, I'll -" But the rest was cut off at the sound of a struggle within.

ooc: There is a 3 by 3 foot window cut into the side of the shack, but noone's looking in, for fear of being seen. You could look in anyway, or go around and go through the flimsy door next to it.


----------



## Cepter (Sep 18, 2004)

Dorian grips his hammer tightly, his knuckles turning white around the carefully wrapped grip. For all his study of military things, he had rarely fought. But, in this case, there seemed little choice. He motions with his head towards the others to approach the door, taking the lead with his hammer at the ready.

(Moving as cautiously as possible while maintaining speed, since I don't want to rush in alone)


----------



## ShortAssassin (Sep 20, 2004)

Buri moved behind the burly form of Dorian.  He called the beginnings of a spell to mind, just in case he should need more than just words.  He looked back at the rest of the group to see if they were following, then waited just behind Dorian to enter the shack.


----------



## loxmyth (Sep 28, 2004)

Encouraged by the ready stance Buri adopts, Dorian pushes the door open, which wails in protest.  Rushing into the room, they are greeted by a room that is starkly bare except for a small hard-looking cot in one corner and the owners of the voices: one a stocky red-haired young man that Dorian recognized from one of his classes, and a taller rail-thin man whose dark clothing contrasted greatly with his pale skin.  He withdrew his hands from the other's throat and turned to face the new guests.

"Can I help you?" he questioned in a soft voice, as if this was nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## loxmyth (Oct 21, 2004)

ooc: Anyone still out there?


----------



## ShortAssassin (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm still here, just waiting to see if anyone else was.


----------

